# Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automatic - REVIEW



## teeritz

EDIT: Sept 20th, 2021 - I removed the photos from this review a few years ago when Photobucket changed their policy to an expensive (for me, anyway) photo hosting service.

This review, along with the original corresponding photos, can be found over on my blog...

The Teeritz Agenda: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Automatic - REVIEW

...if you wanna read it with pictures intact. Thanks!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I've been selling watches now for almost ten years and Tissot is a brand that I'm quite familiar with. Admittedly, there aren't many models that really thrill me, but I have to hand it to this brand for its build quality and innovation with models such as the T-Touch and Silen-T series.
However, I've always admired Tissot's Heritage Collection for their authentic reproductions of past models and I was seriously considering buying a 150th Anniversary Commemorative Edition a few years ago.







Pic courtesy of Tissot

Instead, however, I acquired a few vintage Omegas and Tudors along the way. Recently, I wound up getting one of these off the 'bay and I've no regrets.









It's a Lanco hand-wound from circa 1960 or later, but it _does_ give the impression of being from the early to mid Fifties. Great watch and it satisfied my urge for an 'old-school' looking watch with a sub-seconds dial.
So anyway, in recent months, I began thinking seriously about the Heritage Sovereign.








Pic courtesy of Tissot

Another great auto from Tissot. I was basically looking at something that had a vintage watch look without actually _being_ vintage. But I'm not a real fan of Roman numerals on watches. However, this Tissot had a real 1940s Patek Philippe vibe going on and it looked much like the original watch that inspired it. 
After a few weeks, I didn't think much more about it. Then I got a call from a customer who was chasing a Tissot that had appeared in the watch supplement of a local financial newspaper. I didn't know what he was talking about until I turned to my copy of this supplement and saw this picture.







Pic courtesy of Tissot

Wow! That's a nice watch, I thought to myself. How did I miss this one? I made the necessary call to Tissot to find out about price and availability for my customer. They had one model in stock. I ordered it for him. When it arrived a few days later, I couldn't stop looking at it. I tried it on. At 40mm, I felt it was a little large for this style of watch, IMHO, but a good size that is in keeping with the modern trend for larger watches. Besides, if it were 37mm or less, it would be too similar to most of my vintage pieces.
I had a closer look at it. The Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Automatic (Model No. T 019.430.16.031.01).
I've always been a fan of design from the 1920s through to the early '60s and I've sometimes thought that I was born about 50 years too late. This watch's overall appearance is a nice throw-back to what has recently been termed "Eisenhower Chic", which covers the period from around the mid '50s to the early '60s when JFK became President of the United States. The popularity and influence of the tv series "Mad Men" has only added to a wide-spread interest in clothing and design from this era. But I digress.
As I was saying, I looked a little closer at this watch- Nice clean pearlescent-silver dial with applied Tissot logo in the older-style font. Shiny steel dagger-shaped hands, convex sapphire crystal and a nice little indent or ridge design to the lugs where they join the case sides. Attached to this watch was a pleasant brown leather strap with croco pattern embossed in it and a deployant clasp. I'm not a fan of deployant clasps, TBH, but that's a minor, minor quibble. 
So I spent a week or so figuring out my finances and then I placed an order. I knew it would take at least 4-6 weeks for this watch to arrive. It seems that there is quite a high demand for mechanical Tissot watches and supply can tend to be a little slow. You need to remember that The Swatch Group supplies ETA movements to all of its in-house brands, such as Longines, Rado and Hamilton so there can be a delay when it comes to fulfilment of orders world-wide.

I used to have a '60s vintage Visodate Seastar Seven.










I sold it about a year ago. In hindsight, I think it was a bad idea, but it too closely resembled my Omegas and Tudors and I had begun to find that my collection was getting repetitive. I hope its current owner is getting a lot of enjoyment out of it. 
Sure enough, approx six weeks passed and no watch yet. I called Tissot. They said it was due any day now, but that there had been a running change made to the reference number of this watch because the lugs had been changed. Huh?
I got home that night and checked Tissot's website and this is what I saw.








Pic courtesy of Tissot

Looks like the case sides have been changed. Hmm. I wonder why they did _that? _
The reason appears to be along the lines of "to preserve the flow of the lugs into the case" or something like that. I totally understand the logic behind that, but the lug shape was one aspect of this model that really complimented the overall look of this watch. Although, this Visodate oozes so much cool that this change in design was not a deal-breaker for me.
A few days later, it arrived. And once again, I said "Wow!" Yes, I wish the lug design had not been changed, but the overall look and shape of the case is nothing short of fantastic. 
From the thin crown to the domed crystal to shape of the hands, you can see 1950s design elements all over this watch. And yeah, the lug ridges are indeed gone. 










_"Sheldrake wants me to invest in something called 'computers'. Fat chance! The guy thinks he's Buck Rogers. Jerk. This is 1957, not 2057. He's gonna lose *everything*. I'll stick with this compressed card-board jet fuselage outfit out of Pasadena. Now *that's* the way of the future. Gonna be big. You better believe it."_

But it's_ still_ a nice watch. The hands are slightly faceted so that they reflect the light back at you for easy daytime readability. I say 'daytime' because there's no SuperLuminova on these hands at all. But then, it's not meant to be that kind of watch. The second hand is very long. Goes almost right to the edge of the dial and has a slight downward curve to it at the tip. The counterweight has a nice spear shape to it. 
And the applied logo on the dial? Almost worth the price of admission itself. Absolutely beautiful. Tissot should have kept this style instead of the bland upper-case TISSOT font that they use. Below this is the name VISODATE in no-nonsense upper-case script and at the six o'clock end, the word 'automatic'. Very business-like and nicely done. Excuse the color in the photograph below. It's not representative of what this watch dial looks like, but it does give you an idea of how clean the dial looks. Some folks would say 'boring' when they see a dial like this. I hear it said all the time about the Jaeger-Le Coultre Master Control, the first generation Omega AquaTerra and even the Rolex DateJust. I don't think there is such a thing as a boring watch dial. It's not up to a watch to be exciting or interesting. It's up to the person wearing it.
Oh yeah, disregard the reflection of the kitchen light and my head in this photo, too.










Wait a second, here's a better shot of the dial which gives a clearer 
representation of its true color. Love that applied logo.











About the day-date function;











Some people aren't fans of it on a watch that has such an old-school look. But I find a day-date watch invaluable on the day _after_ a public holiday. You know what it's like. You get a three-day weekend and you turn up to work on Tuesday, but it feels like a Thursday. Really handy when you have to go to work with a hang-over...so I'm told. And I'm a sucker for a red SUN on the date. This date wheel also has the option of a number next to each day of the week, much like many Seiko day-date watches.
As for the movement, this watch houses the ETA 2836-2 automatic calibre. Perhaps it's considered bottom of the range by some, but it's still an easy calibre for any competent watch-maker to work on. Time-keeping-wise, I haven't checked it properly, but it seems to hover around -10 to -15 seconds per day. Not a disaster, AFAIC, because I could get it regulated to a tighter tolerance if it really bugs me. I'll give it a proper time test some day. But accuracy is not why I bought this watch. It will be worn sparingly in rotation with my other watches. Strictly business.











One thing to note about the case-back- there are no screws securing it to the case and no jeweller's tool recesses in it. This is a press-in case back, from what I can tell, and is probably the main reason for the 30m water-resistance of this watch. The closest this watch should come to water is the ice in your double scotch.
Probably the only real thing about this watch that I'm not a fan of is the folding clasp.











I love the engraving, but, given the choice, I would have preferred a simple pin buckle, so that I could lay the watch down flat like this when not in use.











But this is a minor gripe.
Despite the change in lug design, I have to say that the finish on the case is truly exceptional. 











_"Cary just finished filming with Hitchcock. After all I've done for him, this is what he gives me. An ashtray, for cryin' out loud! Probably stole it, the cheap s.o.b!"_

I'm not sure if my photos can do it justice, but the highly polished finish really compliments and suits the watch. There are no brushed or matte surfaces on this case. As such, fingerprints will show up easier. Again, this doesn't bug me a great deal. What concerns me more is the risk of scratching the case. Sure, they can be polished out, but this watch looks so good when it's new that I don't want to wear it too often for fear of putting too many scratches into it through normal daily wear. You'd be surprised how easy it can be to damage your watch when working in a watch store.
The case shape, when viewed from the side, is interesting. It doesn't have a straight up-and-down design to it, but instead slopes down at a slight outward angle. 










Another interesting design element. Notice also the sapphire crystal. 











It has a slightly convex curve to it which will assist in deflecting glancing blows to some extent. Hard to tell in this photo. Also, you can see the minimally raised edge of the crystal. I have found that most customers who chip the sapphire crystal on their watches invariably do so along the outer edge. No problem. I'll just have to be careful. Mental Note: Don't wear Visodate into warzones. Hey, check out the crown's reflection in that case's mirror-finish!
And speaking of the crown, here's a close-up. Presented to you in glorious VistaVision! Notice the use of the same font for the 'T' as they used on my vintage Seastar Seven above? As an aspiring screenwriter, I love continuity.











GRATUITOUS SHOT OF VISODATE WITH 1950s VINTAGE DRINKS TRAY
Who needs a reason to include _this_ one? Apologies for the lousy picture of the watch, btw.











_"The Bogarts came 'round for a night-cap about 1 am. My God, Bogie can still put away Jack Daniel's like nobody else I know. That cancer of his has got its work cut out for it. He ain't goin' down without a fight. And that Betty Bacall, wow, she's a rock! Just the kinda' gal Bogie's gonna need in his corner in order to beat this thing."_

I have to say this _is_ a dressy watch.











But it actually works very well in less formal surroundings.
Here it is in all of its 40mm glory up against my 6.5 inch wrist.










I think it will be a nice watch to wear this coming Spring/Summer. Understated in its design. Short and to-the-point in its functionality.











Here's another badly taken photo for atmosphere.











_"The commies just launched something called 'Spuntick' or something like that. I heard it on the radio. They're saying it's just a satellite. Sure it is. We gotta put a guy on the moon. And quick. Show these Rooshians how it's done."_

CONCLUSION
The Tissot Visodate is a great watch for the money. Looked at closely, you begin to wonder why a similar watch like the TAG Heuer Carrera automatic sells for over three times as much. Either the TAG is greatly over-priced or the Tissot is an absolute steal.
The look of the watch can be compared to something like J-LC's Master Control, which sells for ten times as much. However, Jaeger-LeCoultre is a watch manufacture which produces its own calibres that exceed COSC specifications and I don't think that Tissot is trying to compete with them. The Jaeger is a thinner watch, for one thing. The only real similarity shared by the two watches is in their appearance. This is something that could have been said about many watch brands throughout the '50s and '60s.
In terms of looks and build quality, the Visodate is a lot of watch for the money. A quick look on the web shows that it's a little cheaper to purchase than something like the Hamilton Jazzmaster or Viewmatic. I haven't handled the Hamiltons, but based on photos, the build quality appears similar. The same can be said for Oris with their Artelier range. A very well made watch, but even the Artelier series sells for almost double the cost of the Visodate. 
Usually, a brand may cut corners when it comes to bracelet build, sturdiness and quality. When a watch is on a leather strap, however, this is no longer an issue and the Visodate's strap is calf-skin (or buffalo) with a crocodile pattern stamped into it. That suits me fine. This also helps to reduce the cost of this watch. 
All in all, the Visodate represents a great value for money with a watch that is a faithful reproduction of the original design from the 1950s. The main concession to modern times (aside from the sapphire crystal and movement, perhaps) is the upgrade in size from what might have been 34mm-36mm to around 40mm with this modern version.
Make no mistake. This watch is no solid white gold Chronometer on a genuine alligator strap. It's a nice, well-made, exceptionally well-priced dress watch designed in the spirit of a by-gone era. 
If I could use some other analogy, I would say this watch is like a business suit.











It's designed to help you look a little sharper than you may already look. It's designed to look more expensive than it really is. And I personally think that it's designed to be a great introduction to automatic watches if all you've ever worn is quartz. And this is something that the Tissot brand does exceptionally well. It introduces quality Swiss watchmaking to a broad audience at an affordable price.
That's just my 2c...but I earned it selling watches.
Thanks for reading.


----------



## lvt

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Thanks for the great post, I really enjoyed it :-!

I'm myself a longtime Tissot wearer, I like the way Tissot uses dates disc with Sunday in red, my Seastar II even has the day number (1 for Mon, 7 for Sun...) and it's extremely useful for me.


----------



## Watchdog

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Great review and it does look sharp. I've had the benefit of seeing and trying one of these in person, and it is well worth the money. Do you know if the display back is also sapphire crystal or is it mineral crystal? Can you let us know the lug width of the new Visodate.


----------



## Aquaracer1

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Excellent watch-Excellent review!


----------



## hidden by leaves

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Thanks for a great review, both in terms of watch content, but as importantly (to me) capturing the spirit of the watch design and influence (including the clever mis-en-scene in your pics as well). I've been eyeing these and the similar Hamiltons for a while... you might have just pushed my over the edge...

Cheers,
HBL


----------



## baggy

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

A proper review! that certainly is a lot of watch for the money [ive seen them for around £275 here in the u.k....a steal.
I have a 1969 Omega seamaster , and this is very similar albeit on steroids, and its the vintage look that i love and will definately be buying one, just dont know if to get silver or black? :-!


----------



## Ursus

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Thanks for the excellent review and pictures!

I'm hesitating between this and the lelocle for my dress watch. The Le Locle can be had on both leather & SS, whereas this is only leather, difficult choice to make!

How do you feel about the le locle as a watch vendor? How come you picked this one over it? I do agree, this dial looks prettier without roman nrs.
:thanks:thanks


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



Watchdog said:


> Great review and it does look sharp. I've had the benefit of seeing and trying one of these in person, and it is well worth the money. Do you know if the display back is also sapphire crystal or is it mineral crystal? Can you let us know the lug width of the new Visodate.


Can't tell if the case-back is sapphire or mineral. Lug width is 20mm.



hidden by leaves said:


> Thanks for a great review, both in terms of watch content, but as importantly (to me) capturing the spirit of the watch design and influence (including the clever mis-en-scene in your pics as well). I've been eyeing these and the similar Hamiltons for a while... you might have just pushed my over the edge...
> 
> Cheers,
> HBL


Thanks again, HBL! I left a better response to you in the Omega forum.



baggy said:


> A proper review! that certainly is a lot of watch for the money [ive seen them for around £275 here in the u.k....a steal.
> I have a 1969 Omega seamaster , and this is very similar albeit on steroids, and its the vintage look that i love and will definately be buying one, just dont know if to get silver or black? :-!


My only problem with the black dial is that the hands can get lost in it. Definitely try both of them on before deciding.



Ursus said:


> Thanks for the excellent review and pictures!
> 
> I'm hesitating between this and the lelocle for my dress watch. The Le Locle can be had on both leather & SS, whereas this is only leather, difficult choice to make!
> 
> How do you feel about the le locle as a watch vendor? How come you picked this one over it? I do agree, this dial looks prettier without roman nrs.
> :thanks:thanks


I don't mind the Le Locle. It's a great watch, but if I had to choose an older styled watch with roman numerals, I would probably go for the Longines Master Collection. This, however, is a much more expensive watch than the Le Locle. I have to say that the Le Locle is a very steady seller in my store as it represents a very nice dress watch for a very good price.


----------



## Crispy B

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

You make a very convincing argument. Surely the 2836 is yards better than a 2824 due to instantaneous date change, not bottom of the barrel?


----------



## Crispy B

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Teeritz, are you holding a revised model? Below is the fancy lug, as originally marketed:

Tissot Visodate Heritage Automatic Mens Day Date Watch! - eBay (item 200527920981 end time Oct-15-10 17:58:16 PDT)


----------



## shtora

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Thank you, teeritz, for this fantastic review!

Visodate 1957 is one of the few new mechanical watches I like.


----------



## davevv

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Your review's as slick and sharp as the watch. Great job teeritz!

I'm actually going to make a Tissot purchase soon but not quite sure which particular model yet. I've been set on getting a chronograph, specifically the PRS200; but somehow gained interest on the Visodate which further increased with your review. I'm checking out the black dial on black leather one though.

Since you've got some experience with the timepiece, I'd be glad if you were able to shed light on some of my queries. First, is it advisable for the watch to be winded by gently shaking it from side-to-side? Also, is the Visodate able to be winded with an affordable watch winder (probably a Belocia or something along those lines)? Lastly, certain pictures of the timepiece I see on other sites (even the official Tissot site) don't have the "Swiss Made" lettering on the bottom of the watch. I was wondering whether this was region-specific, or the lettering is simply just not seen in certain angles. Do all releases of the Visodate have the "Swiss Made" lettering? Apparently, the one you picked up has it.

I'm had experience with Japanese automatics, but haven't owned a Swiss Automatic yet and am not too familiar with the maintenance and care of ETA movement watches.

Thanks...


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



Crispy B said:


> You make a very convincing argument. Surely the 2836 is yards better than a 2824 due to instantaneous date change, not bottom of the barrel?


A watch-maker once told me that the 2836 was the lower of the ETA movements, but he didn't elaborate. Maybe I should ask him again.:think:



Crispy B said:


> Teeritz, are you holding a revised model? Below is the fancy lug, as originally marketed:


Yes, my one is a revised model with a change to the design of the case sides, but this is further covered in the review.
Shame, really.



davevv said:


> Your review's as slick and sharp as the watch. Great job teeritz!...
> 
> ...Since you've got some experience with the timepiece, I'd be glad if you were able to shed light on some of my queries. First, is it advisable for the watch to be winded by gently shaking it from side-to-side? Also, is the Visodate able to be winded with an affordable watch winder (probably a Belocia or something along those lines)?


Okay, davevv, this is what I tell all of my customers. I'm sure there are folks here who may disagree, but I deal with people every day who are not watch experts and some of them tend to worry when they are spending this kind of money on a wristwatch.
If the watch is not ticking, wind it by hand. Anytime the watch stops from not being worn, just wind it about 15 or 20 times and then put it on your wrist. Shaking the watch gently from side-to-side is like trying to start your car with half a glass of fuel in the tank.
I'm sure the Visodate will wind up on a watch winder, but I'm told by many that the affordable watch winders do not tend to last very long. Me personally, I'm not a fan of watch winders (cannot stand them, actually) because they remove you (the owner) from interacting with your watches. However, I fully understand if people want the practicality that comes with a watch winder. You can just wake up in the morning, take your watch off the winder and it's all set and running. Me, on the other hand, I set my watch the night before and have it ready for the next day. It's a habit I got into a long time ago. 
But if somebody tells you that a watch needs to be on a winder in order to reduce service intervals or to keep the oils from drying out, well I just don't believe that. I have numerous watches from the 1950s and '60s and none of them have ever been on a winder. 
So, daveww, if you can set your watches the night before, you won't need a winder. If you want to have your watches ticking 24/7 and ready to go at a moment's notice, then get a winder. 
To each, their own.



davevv said:


> Lastly, certain pictures of the timepiece I see on other sites (even the official Tissot site) don't have the "Swiss Made" lettering on the bottom of the watch. I was wondering whether this was region-specific, or the lettering is simply just not seen in certain angles. Do all releases of the Visodate have the "Swiss Made" lettering? Apparently, the one you picked up has it.
> I'm had experience with Japanese automatics, but haven't owned a Swiss Automatic yet and am not too familiar with the maintenance and care of ETA movement watches.
> 
> Thanks...


I think the "SWISS MADE" is just hard to see from certain angles. 
As for maintenance of ETA movements, just get them serviced every three to five years and you should be fine. You could even push it to six or seven years, but your servicing costs may be a little higher. 
I tell customers to put away $10 a month and they'll have the money ready for servicing when the time comes.

Best of luck if you decide on the Visodate. It's a great dress/business watch.


----------



## sci

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

That's a review. Great!


----------



## RPeanut

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Teeritz I would like to thank you for this great review. I have been looking for an automatic watch for a month or two now at a price range up to £500, never owned an automatic and after looking around a bit I fell in love with the design of the visodate but not a lot of useful info about it on the interwebs...until now.

I was between a christopher ward, hamilton or the visodate but your review just solidified my decision. I will most probably go for the black dial/silver design for the more edgy look and i'm sure it will look great as an everyday and more dressy watch. Personally I hate how the dials of watches today have become very busy, so wanted something minimal, but the day and date look good on this and I love the whole retro feel.

Cheers again, and maybe when I receive it I will post some pics on a more meaty wrist


----------



## Marine Corporal

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Great review, I love the illustrations and props. You obviously spent a fair bit of time on it. Thank you.

I am very interested in this watch. I liked it the moment I saw it here on the forum. My local dealer isn't stocking it, though, and when I asked why, the salesman said it was because there was another automatic Tissot for less money that was a top seller for them. He said they doubted whether the Visodate 1957 would sell as well.

I don't agree with them. But I don't remember which model he mentioned. Anyone have any idea?

Peace

Mike


----------



## Ursus

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



Marine Corporal said:


> Great review, I love the illustrations and props. You obviously spent a fair bit of time on it. Thank you.
> 
> I am very interested in this watch. I liked it the moment I saw it here on the forum. My local dealer isn't stocking it, though, and when I asked why, the salesman said it was because there was another automatic Tissot for less money that was a top seller for them. He said they doubted whether the Visodate 1957 would sell as well.
> 
> I don't agree with them. But I don't remember which model he mentioned. Anyone have any idea?
> 
> Peace
> 
> Mike


I think he meant the lelocle, but if you see the two watches, they are very different in looks. so it is really two different watches. I`m still hesitating between the two, though the visodate is winning after this review... saw it in the aiport at a discount, might pick it up on my way home in 5 days....o|


----------



## davevv

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



teeritz said:


> So, daveww, if you can set your watches the night before, you won't need a winder. If you want to have your watches ticking 24/7 and ready to go at a moment's notice, then get a winder.
> To each, their own.
> 
> I think the "SWISS MADE" is just hard to see from certain angles.
> As for maintenance of ETA movements, just get them serviced every three to five years and you should be fine. You could even push it to six or seven years, but your servicing costs may be a little higher.
> I tell customers to put away $10 a month and they'll have the money ready for servicing when the time comes.
> 
> Best of luck if you decide on the Visodate. It's a great dress/business watch.


Thanks for the informative reply teeritz. I'll definitely take note of your advice when I decide to get a Swiss Automatic. Always appreciate help from experienced users and "watch-professionals;" so-to-speak. Keep enjoying that Visodate of yours, it sure is a keeper.


----------



## lvt

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



teeritz said:


> A watch-maker once told me that the 2836 was the lower of the ETA movements, but he didn't elaborate. Maybe I should ask him again.:think:


I think I would disagree with that watchmaker, the 2836 is the best ETA movement of all times. Maybe he used to work on standard version of the 2836 (no decoration, unsigned rotor...), not the Top/Chronometer grade ?


----------



## Bezzle

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

They are all great watches, I especially like the Lanco though. I'm new to this forum and I like the fact that everybody seems to know what they are talking about.


----------



## jason_recliner

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Excellent review. Good blend of objective information and the emotional appeal of this watch to you.


----------



## WillMK5

I want to get this so badly, but the size keeps throwing me off. It looks so good online and in the OP's pictures, but when I tried it on at the AD today, it just seemed small. 

What's puzzling is that it's on the large(r) side for a dress watch. 

I usually wear a Planet Orient which is about 44.5 mm, so I'm used to the larger style. I know dress watches are typically smaller and I really want a nice dress watch. (Graudation present, I just need to pull the trigger.)

I have two questions about this watch. 

A.) What's the ideal size for a dress watch. I want something I can wear with a suit for years to come, but can't get my head around the size. 

B.) The AD told me that the white dial looks bigger than the black. (They only had the black dial in stock). Is this true? Any opinions on this?


----------



## Ursus

The watch is actually a little big for a true dress size IMO  I do not think it is small at all, and really a great size. A simple watch that`s oversized quickly looks like a normal clock to me so I prefer not too huge sizes. That said, I tried the whit edial only, that looked just fine to me.


----------



## teeritz

WillMK5 said:


> I want to get this so badly, but the size keeps throwing me off. It looks so good online and in the OP's pictures, but when I tried it on at the AD today, it just seemed small.
> 
> What's puzzling is that it's on the large(r) side for a dress watch.
> 
> I usually wear a Planet Orient which is about 44.5 mm, so I'm used to the larger style. I know dress watches are typically smaller and I really want a nice dress watch. (Graudation present, I just need to pull the trigger.)
> 
> I have two questions about this watch.
> 
> A.) What's the ideal size for a dress watch. I want something I can wear with a suit for years to come, but can't get my head around the size.
> 
> B.) The AD told me that the white dial looks bigger than the black. (They only had the black dial in stock). Is this true? Any opinions on this?


It's tricky because you wear a 44.5mm watch, so anything smaller is gonna feel wierd to you. But I definitely think that a dress watch should be smaller than a sports watch. 
Regarding ideal size, how big is your wrist? Ten years ago, a watch like the Visodate would have been 36-38mm in diameter. I'm thinking of something like the Jaeger-Le Coultre Master Control from around 2001. That watch was 37mm in diameter, from memory. The IWC Portofino was 36mm back then. Nowadays, the Master Control is 39mm and so is the Portofino. Even Rolex has succumbed to the big watch craze of the last 7 or 8 years and brought the DateJust series up to 39mm. 
To answer your question about ideal size for a dress watch, it will largely depend on the size of your wrist and what you are comfortable wearing. I personally think if your wrist is up to 7 inches in diameter, then this watch would be a perfect fit. Remember, I see a lot of wrists.
Best of luck. The Visodate is a bargain, btw.:-!


----------



## WillMK5

teeritz said:


> It's tricky because you wear a 44.5mm watch, so anything smaller is gonna feel wierd to you. But I definitely think that a dress watch should be smaller than a sports watch.
> Regarding ideal size, how big is your wrist? Ten years ago, a watch like the Visodate would have been 36-38mm in diameter. I'm thinking of something like the Jaeger-Le Coultre Master Control from around 2001. That watch was 37mm in diameter, from memory. The IWC Portofino was 36mm back then. Nowadays, the Master Control is 39mm and so is the Portofino. Even Rolex has succumbed to the big watch craze of the last 7 or 8 years and brought the DateJust series up to 39mm.
> To answer your question about ideal size for a dress watch, it will largely depend on the size of your wrist and what you are comfortable wearing. I personally think if your wrist is up to 7 inches in diameter, then this watch would be a perfect fit. Remember, I see a lot of wrists.
> Best of luck. The Visodate is a bargain, btw.:-!


I have 7.4" wrists, so I guess I'm kinda close to that mark. Still on the fence about this, so I'm going to have to do some research. This review isnt helping.

And the AD has the version with the old lugs in stock. Don't know which version I'd get if I had to order a new one.


----------



## teeritz

WillMK5 said:


> I have 7.4" wrists, so I guess I'm kinda close to that mark. Still on the fence about this, so I'm going to have to do some research. This review isnt helping.
> 
> And the AD has the version with the old lugs in stock. Don't know which version I'd get if I had to order a new one.


7.4 inches. Okay, maybe you should take a look at the Hamilton Jazzmaster Slim, which measures 43mm. Or the Oris Pointer Day which is 44mm in diameter. 
I still think the Visodate would look good, but you will be the ultimate judge.


----------



## pvanvoor

teeritz said:


> I've been selling watches now for almost ten years and Tissot is a brand that I'm quite familiar with. Admittedly, there aren't many models that really thrill me, but I have to hand it to this brand for its build quality and innovation with models such as the T-Touch and Silen-T series.
> However, I've always admired Tissot's Heritage Collection for their authentic reproductions of past models and I was seriously considering buying a 150th Anniversary Commemorative Edition a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tissot
> 
> Instead, however, I acquired a few vintage Omegas and Tudors along the way. Recently, I wound up getting one of these off the 'bay and I've no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Lanco hand-wound from circa 1960 or later, but it _does_ give the impression of being from the early to mid Fifties. Great watch and it satisfied my urge for an 'old-school' looking watch with a sub-seconds dial.
> So anyway, in recent months, I began thinking seriously about the Heritage Sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tissot
> 
> Another great auto from Tissot. I was basically looking at something that had a vintage watch look without actually _being_ vintage. But I'm not a real fan of Roman numerals on watches. However, this Tissot had a real 1940s Patek Philippe vibe going on and it looked much like the original watch that inspired it.
> After a few weeks, I didn't think much more about it. Then I got a call from a customer who was chasing a Tissot that had appeared in the watch supplement of a local financial newspaper. I didn't know what he was talking about until I turned to my copy of this supplement and saw this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tissot
> 
> Wow! That's a nice watch, I thought to myself. How did I miss this one? I made the necessary call to Tissot to find out about price and availability for my customer. They had one model in stock. I ordered it for him. When it arrived a few days later, I couldn't stop looking at it. I tried it on. At 40mm, I felt it was a little large for this style of watch, IMHO, but a good size that is in keeping with the modern trend for larger watches. Besides, if it were 37mm or less, it would be too similar to most of my vintage pieces.
> I had a closer look at it. The Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Automatic (Model No. T 019.430.16.031.01).
> I've always been a fan of design from the 1920s through to the early '60s and I've sometimes thought that I was born about 50 years too late. This watch's overall appearance is a nice throw-back to what has recently been termed "Eisenhower Chic", which covers the period from around the mid '50s to the early '60s when JFK became President of the United States. The popularity and influence of the tv series "Mad Men" has only added to a wide-spread interest in clothing and design from this era. But I digress.
> As I was saying, I looked a little closer at this watch- Nice clean pearlescent-silver dial with applied Tissot logo in the older-style font. Shiny steel dagger-shaped hands, convex sapphire crystal and a nice little indent or ridge design to the lugs where they join the case sides. Attached to this watch was a pleasant brown leather strap with croco pattern embossed in it and a deployant clasp. I'm not a fan of deployant clasps, TBH, but that's a minor, minor quibble.
> So I spent a week or so figuring out my finances and then I placed an order. I knew it would take at least 4-6 weeks for this watch to arrive. It seems that there is quite a high demand for mechanical Tissot watches and supply can tend to be a little slow. You need to remember that The Swatch Group supplies ETA movements to all of its in-house brands, such as Longines, Rado and Hamilton so there can be a delay when it comes to fulfilment of orders world-wide.
> 
> I used to have a '60s vintage Visodate Seastar Seven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it about a year ago. In hindsight, I think it was a bad idea, but it too closely resembled my Omegas and Tudors and I had begun to find that my collection was getting repetitive. I hope its current owner is getting a lot of enjoyment out of it.
> Sure enough, approx six weeks passed and no watch yet. I called Tissot. They said it was due any day now, but that there had been a running change made to the reference number of this watch because the lugs had been changed. Huh?
> I got home that night and checked Tissot's website and this is what I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tissot
> 
> Looks like the case sides have been changed. Hmm. I wonder why they did _that? _
> The reason appears to be along the lines of "to preserve the flow of the lugs into the case" or something like that. I totally understand the logic behind that, but the lug shape was one aspect of this model that really complimented the overall look of this watch. Although, this Visodate oozes so much cool that this change in design was not a deal-breaker for me.
> A few days later, it arrived. And once again, I said "Wow!" Yes, I wish the lug design had not been changed, but the overall look and shape of the case is nothing short of fantastic.
> From the thin crown to the domed crystal to shape of the hands, you can see 1950s design elements all over this watch. And yeah, the lug ridges are indeed gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Sheldrake wants me to invest in something called 'computers'. Fat chance! The guy thinks he's Buck Rogers. Jerk. This is 1957, not 2057. He's gonna lose *everything*. I'll stick with this compressed card-board jet fuselage outfit out of Pasadena. Now *that's* the way of the future. Gonna be big. You better believe it."_
> 
> But it's_ still_ a nice watch. The hands are slightly faceted so that they reflect the light back at you for easy daytime readability. I say 'daytime' because there's no SuperLuminova on these hands at all. But then, it's not meant to be that kind of watch. The second hand is very long. Goes almost right to the edge of the dial and has a slight downward curve to it at the tip. The counterweight has a nice spear shape to it.
> And the applied logo on the dial? Almost worth the price of admission itself. Absolutely beautiful. Tissot should have kept this style instead of the bland upper-case TISSOT font that they use. Below this is the name VISODATE in no-nonsense upper-case script and at the six o'clock end, the word 'automatic'. Very business-like and nicely done. Excuse the color in the photograph below. It's not representative of what this watch dial looks like, but it does give you an idea of how clean the dial looks. Some folks would say 'boring' when they see a dial like this. I hear it said all the time about the Jaeger-Le Coultre Master Control, the first generation Omega AquaTerra and even the Rolex DateJust. I don't think there is such a thing as a boring watch dial. It's not up to a watch to be exciting or interesting. It's up to the person wearing it.
> Oh yeah, disregard the reflection of the kitchen light and my head in this photo, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second, here's a better shot of the dial which gives a clearer
> representation of its true color. Love that applied logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the day-date function;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people aren't fans of it on a watch that has such an old-school look. But I find a day-date watch invaluable on the day _after_ a public holiday. You know what it's like. You get a three-day weekend and you turn up to work on Tuesday, but it feels like a Thursday. Really handy when you have to go to work with a hang-over...so I'm told. And I'm a sucker for a red SUN on the date. This date wheel also has the option of a number next to each day of the week, much like many Seiko day-date watches.
> As for the movement, this watch houses the ETA 2836-2 automatic calibre. Perhaps it's considered bottom of the range by some, but it's still an easy calibre for any competent watch-maker to work on. Time-keeping-wise, I haven't checked it properly, but it seems to hover around -10 to -15 seconds per day. Not a disaster, AFAIC, because I could get it regulated to a tighter tolerance if it really bugs me. I'll give it a proper time test some day. But accuracy is not why I bought this watch. It will be worn sparingly in rotation with my other watches. Strictly business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to note about the case-back- there are no screws securing it to the case and no jeweller's tool recesses in it. This is a press-in case back, from what I can tell, and is probably the main reason for the 30m water-resistance of this watch. The closest this watch should come to water is the ice in your double scotch.
> Probably the only real thing about this watch that I'm not a fan of is the folding clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the engraving, but, given the choice, I would have preferred a simple pin buckle, so that I could lay the watch down flat like this when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is a minor gripe.
> Despite the change in lug design, I have to say that the finish on the case is truly exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Cary just finished filming with Hitchcock. After all I've done for him, this is what he gives me. An ashtray, for cryin' out loud! Probably stole it, the cheap s.o.b!"_
> 
> I'm not sure if my photos can do it justice, but the highly polished finish really compliments and suits the watch. There are no brushed or matte surfaces on this case. As such, fingerprints will show up easier. Again, this doesn't bug me a great deal. What concerns me more is the risk of scratching the case. Sure, they can be polished out, but this watch looks so good when it's new that I don't want to wear it too often for fear of putting too many scratches into it through normal daily wear. You'd be surprised how easy it can be to damage your watch when working in a watch store.
> The case shape, when viewed from the side, is interesting. It doesn't have a straight up-and-down design to it, but instead slopes down at a slight outward angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting design element. Notice also the sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a slightly convex curve to it which will assist in deflecting glancing blows to some extent. Hard to tell in this photo. Also, you can see the minimally raised edge of the crystal. I have found that most customers who chip the sapphire crystal on their watches invariably do so along the outer edge. No problem. I'll just have to be careful. Mental Note: Don't wear Visodate into warzones. Hey, check out the crown's reflection in that case's mirror-finish!
> And speaking of the crown, here's a close-up. Presented to you in glorious VistaVision! Notice the use of the same font for the 'T' as they used on my vintage Seastar Seven above? As an aspiring screenwriter, I love continuity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRATUITOUS SHOT OF VISODATE WITH 1950s VINTAGE DRINKS TRAY
> Who needs a reason to include _this_ one? Apologies for the lousy picture of the watch, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Bogarts came 'round for a night-cap about 1 am. My God, Bogie can still put away Jack Daniel's like nobody else I know. That cancer of his has got its work cut out for it. He ain't goin' down without a fight. And that Betty Bacall, wow, she's a rock! Just the kinda' gal Bogie's gonna need in his corner in order to beat this thing."_
> 
> I have to say this _is_ a dressy watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it actually works very well in less formal surroundings.
> Here it is in all of its 40mm glory up against my 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a nice watch to wear this coming Spring/Summer. Understated in its design. Short and to-the-point in its functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another badly taken photo for atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The commies just launched something called 'Spuntick' or something like that. I heard it on the radio. They're saying it's just a satellite. Sure it is. We gotta put a guy on the moon. And quick. Show these Rooshians how it's done."_
> 
> CONCLUSION
> The Tissot Visodate is a great watch for the money. Looked at closely, you begin to wonder why a similar watch like the TAG Heuer Carrera automatic sells for over three times as much. Either the TAG is greatly over-priced or the Tissot is an absolute steal.
> The look of the watch can be compared to something like J-LC's Master Control, which sells for ten times as much. However, Jaeger-LeCoultre is a watch manufacture which produces its own calibres that exceed COSC specifications and I don't think that Tissot is trying to compete with them. The Jaeger is a thinner watch, for one thing. The only real similarity shared by the two watches is in their appearance. This is something that could have been said about many watch brands throughout the '50s and '60s.
> In terms of looks and build quality, the Visodate is a lot of watch for the money. A quick look on the web shows that it's a little cheaper to purchase than something like the Hamilton Jazzmaster or Viewmatic. I haven't handled the Hamiltons, but based on photos, the build quality appears similar. The same can be said for Oris with their Artelier range. A very well made watch, but even the Artelier series sells for almost double the cost of the Visodate.
> Usually, a brand may cut corners when it comes to bracelet build, sturdiness and quality. When a watch is on a leather strap, however, this is no longer an issue and the Visodate's strap is calf-skin (or buffalo) with a crocodile pattern stamped into it. That suits me fine. This also helps to reduce the cost of this watch.
> All in all, the Visodate represents a great value for money with a watch that is a faithful reproduction of the original design from the 1950s. The main concession to modern times (aside from the sapphire crystal and movement, perhaps) is the upgrade in size from what might have been 34mm-36mm to around 40mm with this modern version.
> Make no mistake. This watch is no solid white gold Chronometer on a genuine alligator strap. It's a nice, well-made, exceptionally well-priced dress watch designed in the spirit of a by-gone era.
> If I could use some other analogy, I would say this watch is like a business suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's designed to help you look a little sharper than you may already look. It's designed to look more expensive than it really is. And I personally think that it's designed to be a great introduction to automatic watches if all you've ever worn is quartz. And this is something that the Tissot brand does exceptionally well. It introduces quality Swiss watchmaking to a broad audience at an affordable price.
> That's just my 2c...but I earned it selling watches.
> Thanks for reading.


Teeritz,

Great review ! You mentioned " This date wheel also has the option of a number next to each day of the week, much like many Seiko day-date watches."
Can you please tell me what the purpose is of that number ? What does it tell me ? Can I get rid of it as it apperently is an option and how ? The manual with the watch does not mention the presence of that number at all. Thank you for your reply..

Regards,
pvanvoor


----------



## teeritz

Pvanvoor, I'm not sure what the purpose is of those numbers. Perhaps it's for those who like/need to know that Monday is the first day of the week, etc. 
Either way, when setting the date, you have the option of including the day which has the number next to it or the day which doesn't.


----------



## pvanvoor

Teeritz,

Great stuff.. :-! Why did'nt I think of it...:think:..

Paul.


----------



## pvanvoor

:-!


pvanvoor said:


> Teeritz,
> 
> Great stuff.. :-! Why did'nt I think of it...:think:..
> 
> Paul.


----------



## RPeanut

WillMK5 said:


> B.) The AD told me that the white dial looks bigger than the black. (They only had the black dial in stock). Is this true? Any opinions on this?


I actually disagree with this statement. I tried the white dial/brown strap in the shop and it did seem slightly small on my 7.2 inch wrist. I received the black dial/black strap today and it looks slightly bigger. It's all very subjective though. It may be the fact the strap on the shop was more rounded than the one I received today since it was on display.

As a dress watch the white dial looks more the part. The black dial I think fits perfectly for casual and business suits. Black suit with light coloured shirt is actually perfect for the black dial.


----------



## M4tt

That's a great review Tino. The funny thing is that all the way through I was looking at it and thinking Seiko - with the vast expanse of dial and less is more styling, and then you said 'Master Control' and my whole perception slipped sideways. I'd go one step further and say Master Ultra Thin:

Jaeger-LeCoultre - Watches - Master Ultra Thin

but you are spot on.

Not sure about the suit analogy. Suits usually take me from rumpled to crumpled, but I'm not really a suit kind of guy.:-!

Cheers Tino - proper posts!


----------



## tomee

love reading teeritz reviews...

i was luck enough to handle teeritz's actual watch.
i must say it is stunning in the flesh, but id love to compare the new case to the 1st one Tissot released to compare the lug designs

as usual i had to take some quick snaps of the watch, nothing flash as we were focused on other things :-!


















i quite like the buckle


----------



## Statts

Congrats on a great review Teeritz, you've gone to a lot of trouble to make an informative post entertaining, bravo sir. I've got one of these put away for C'mas (the Gen 1 'fancy lug' version). Kudos to Tissot too for the price point, high enough so a non-WIS buying their first proper watch thinks it's special and a 'cut above' but low enough so a WIS can take a punt on it without breaking the bank. I hope it does very well for them. I also echo the calls for Omega to release a heritage Conny!


----------



## miziq

Hi Teeritz,

Thanks for your posts, I purchased the watch. What stainless steel bracelet would look good with visodate (same white/silver version as yours)?

Kindly advise. 

Thanks


----------



## devilmoon

This is a great article! I'm trying to decide between a Le Locle and a Visodate, and this review is now pushing me toward the second one...


----------



## kaka23

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Excellent review.. you have made me interested in Tissot brand. I was really never into Tissot, but you really opened my horizon to consider Tissot as my next watch!


----------



## dkouzou

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Can any explain why the sapphire crystal this Tissot reflects considerably more light than the sapphire crystals (no anti-reflective coating) on a Tag Carrera and Longines Masters Collection I recently observed?


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Just bought this watch because of this review. Excited to get it!


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



Guybrush Threepwood said:


> Just bought this watch because of this review. Excited to get it!


Wow, I'm honoured. You're gonna love this watch, Guybrush. :-!


----------



## teeritz

miziq said:


> Hi Teeritz,
> 
> Thanks for your posts, I purchased the watch. What stainless steel bracelet would look good with visodate (same white/silver version as yours)?
> 
> Kindly advise.
> 
> Thanks


Personally, I don't think there is a good after-market bracelet out there that would fit this watch properly. The case sides flare out at a downward angle and any type of bracelet you put on it won't sit right and will look odd against the case. And that's the best-case scenario. Worst-case scenario is that an after-market bracelet will scratch the case between the lugs if it sits closely enough against the case.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood

Got this watch today, must say i'm really impressed, such a beautiful watch, it gets nicer the more I look at it


----------



## jibzz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

your review makes Visodate look hot.


----------



## BrendanC

Great review - many thanks for the effort you've put into it.
Want one!


----------



## blueridgewatchguy

Anything in particular that makes you lean more toward the Visodate over the Le Locle other than the classy, vintage look?



devilmoon said:


> This is a great article! I'm trying to decide between a Le Locle and a Visodate, and this review is now pushing me toward the second one...


----------



## devilmoon

blueridgewatchguy said:


> Anything in particular that makes you lean more toward the Visodate over the Le Locle other than the classy, vintage look?


Well, to be honest, I did receive a Le Locle as my holiday gift last month, but I'm still thinking of this for more casual settings. Other than the cool vintage look, the photos really made the red day display stand out. For some reason I really liked it when I saw it in person. Long story short, I may end up with both.


----------



## ddmitry

Hello, friends.

Can anyone explain me if there is any difference between these Visodate watches:

TISSOT T019.430.16.051.00
TISSOT T019.430.16.051.01

They look similar, and the pricing is similar too. So what is the deal? Which one to buy?

Thanks in advance


----------



## teeritz

ddmitry said:


> Hello, friends.
> 
> Can anyone explain me if there is any difference between these Visodate watches:
> 
> TISSOT T019.430.16.051.00
> TISSOT T019.430.16.051.01
> 
> They look similar, and the pricing is similar too. So what is the deal? Which one to buy?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Tissot made a slight change to the design of the case, as explained in my review. The '00' model number was released first and was then changed to '01' when the case design changed.


----------



## ddmitry

teeritz said:


> Tissot made a slight change to the design of the case, as explained in my review. The '00' model number was released first and was then changed to '01' when the case design changed.


Thank you. My gratitude could not be sufficiently expressed in a forum post.
Found some big pictures, and now i see the difference.
As for you, which is better, 01 or 00?


----------



## teeritz

I would have preferred the '00' model with the ridges on the side of the case, but the watch itself is so damn cool that the model without the ridges still rocks. That is the only difference between the two models. Either way, it's a great watch.


----------



## ddmitry

teeritz said:


> I would have preferred the '00' model with the ridges on the side of the case, but the watch itself is so damn cool that the model without the ridges still rocks. That is the only difference between the two models. Either way, it's a great watch.


I have got no choice - in our city there are no 00, only 01 models. More over, not from official reseller=(
So I have to be cautious) Can you tell me, how can I know if the watch is factory packed, and not used before?
What does the package look like?


----------



## teeritz

If you want to be sure that the watch is factory packed and not used before, then buy it from an Authorised Tissot Dealer. 
Simple as that. 
The package should be a black box with a red lid.


----------



## CTF

Thanks Teeritz for your excellent review. After I forwarded the photos from your post to my wife, that evening she surprised me with my very own Visodate! We celebrated by a light dinner, wine and your review!


----------



## teeritz

Wow, I'm honoured! Maybe Tissot should be sending me a check. Your wife sounds like a nice lady. And the light dinner was a great way to celebrate. Congrats on the watch. The Visodate is an absolute bargain. I'll be wearing my one quite a bit over the next few weeks since I've got some time off work. 
Enjoy that watch!


----------



## devilmoon

teeritz said:


> Wow, I'm honoured! Maybe Tissot should be sending me a check. Your wife sounds like a nice lady. And the light dinner was a great way to celebrate. Congrats on the watch. The Visodate is an absolute bargain. I'll be wearing my one quite a bit over the next few weeks since I've got some time off work.
> Enjoy that watch!


Perhaps you could be a brand ambassador? Free watches...


----------



## RINGO

Fantastic review!! Visodate is one of my favorites!! Classic and elegant... and cheaper than others, jejejeje


----------



## jrantasa

Thank you for your great review, teeritz!

I had seen pictures of the Visodate, and I thought it was a great looking watch. I think this thread https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/pictures-my-new-tissot-visodate-1957-a-489894.html may have started something in my head, but it was definitely your exceptional review that sealed my decision: I have just got myself a Tissot Visodate! :-!

I learned from your review that Tissot has changed the shape of the case; that was completely new info to me. The new case very quickly became a deal braker for me, and I decided that if I don't find an old Visodate, I'm not going get one at all. That decision certainly made things quite hard: it seemed that no AD on the web had the old model any more. However, I managed to find an AD here in Finland (quite far away from me, though) who had the watch on their web site, and their price was about 15 % off the MSRP. I contacted them to be sure: sadly they only had the new models, they just hadn't updated their web site. So I had to call the deal off. :-(

Then I decided to visit all the Tissot ADs in downtown Helsinki, maybe I would have some luck and find the old model. After a few visits without any luck I managed to find one! They had all the different versions, but only the stainless steel version with silver dial had the case with the ridges! Just what I was looking for! And I even managed to negotiate that 15 % off from the MSRP!

I'm so excited; sometimes you just get lucky! And this actually is the first watch I've bought face to face from an AD (I've ordered some watches from ADs through Internet, though).

Here's a wrist shot of the beauty on my 7.1 inch (18 cm) wrist:









I'm so happy because of my new Visodate. It's so understated in a lovely way, so timeless but at the same time so retro. b-)


----------



## 62Ranger13

Great review! Does the Visodate have a screw down crown? Thanks.


----------



## teeritz

62Ranger13 said:


> Great review! Does the Visodate have a screw down crown? Thanks.


Nope. Its water-resistance rating is only 30m. Best not to get it wet.


----------



## atonik

Dear territ, 

thanks to your review I purchased a Visodate too.
At first I was opting for Silver Arrow, however, seeing your review I decided to go with Visodate and am happy to have made such a decision. I purchased mine in London UK, and as for the model number it stated '00. 

Kind regards,
atonik


----------



## 62Ranger13

Thanks for the info. I bought a Visodate recently based entirely on your review. The watch is truly nice! Photos can't 'quite' catch the beauty of her. My only hitch at the moment while the strap is breaking in is the one locking hole for the heritage clasp is too tight and the next hole over is too loose. (7 1/4" wrist) Hoping that the too tight one will give a little as I wear it. Now my wait for the Seatime is easier.


----------



## Y4BBZY

Great looking watch, review, and price. Was looking for a modern day dress watch with a vintage/classic design that was swiss and this fits the bill. Thanks.


----------



## jibzz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Good review of the great watch.


----------



## glimmer

Hi Tino, just dropped by this thread to revisit. Anyway I just picked up the same watch on a trip through Japan's Narita Airport and it really is a great watch for the money! Thanks again for the great review


----------



## ImitationOfLife

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Love this watch. Read your review last night and have serious want for it now.

Too bad my Tissot has the exact same movement.


----------



## AMCRUZ

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Hello,

Is the dial really white or it is silver? So far I've found only silver or black dials and I'm looking for a white one.


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

It's a pearlescent silver. Not available in white.


----------



## JSpav

Thanks for that comprehensive and imaginative review. Across the ditch NZ shops are carrying the Visodate too. Usually, the mall and chain store shops restrict their range to a limited selection of Tissot quartz, I've seen many with Visodates. I have a Le Locle chronograph but it's not distributed in NZ and if imported through a retailer, would cost about twice what it would overseas. That would make it cheaper, or almost the same, to fly to Aus, buy the watch and come home again.


----------



## paul55

Hey, Teeritz-

Thanks for the outstanding review! After being steered to it by Mr Fjeld, I also succumbed and picked up a black one from a local AD today! :-!

I love it! What an amazing watch and an amazing bargain.

Tissot definitely owes you some commissions. By my count, you're up to 9 purchases in this thread!

Here's some pics of my black one to offset all the silver ones here:


----------



## jedge76

You can make that 10 purchases related to this review. Great detail and depth teeritz. Thanks for taking the time to write this up. As an automatic newbie, to manually wind this watch is to have the crown in position 1 and turn the crown clockwise, correct? I just want to make sure I do this properly to get the maximum reserve (as well as not to screw anything up!).


----------



## teeritz

jedge76 said:


> You can make that 10 purchases related to this review. Great detail and depth teeritz. Thanks for taking the time to write this up. As an automatic newbie, to manually wind this watch is to have the crown in position 1 and turn the crown clockwise, correct? I just want to make sure I do this properly to get the maximum reserve (as well as not to screw anything up!).


Yes, position 1 would be the normal position of the crown, sitting flush against the case. Turn the crown clock-wise to wind it. The crown is thin (like a lot of watches of the '50s) but is large enough to hold comfortably with thumb and forefinger.
Thanks for your kind comments on the review and enjoy the watch!


----------



## jedge76

teeritz said:


> Yes, position 1 would be the normal position of the crown, sitting flush against the case. Turn the crown clock-wise to wind it. The crown is thin (like a lot of watches of the '50s) but is large enough to hold comfortably with thumb and forefinger.
> Thanks for your kind comments on the review and enjoy the watch!


Thank you, teeritz, for answering my question so quickly. That's easy to understand now. I am definitely loving this watch and will do so for a long, long time. Thanks again!


----------



## sekhar4

Thanks a lot for your effort.
Unfortunately, I came upon this review after I already bought the watch.
Not , that it would change anything.
Absolutely brilliant, I have it in a black leather strap and black dial.
Its seems perfect to me , as I was looking for an entry level automatic, and this watch fits the bill and more.


----------



## Seamaster73

I'm currently researching one of these, having stumbled upon one for the first time today, and really want to thank you, teeritz, for the excellent review.


----------



## olbez

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Is that a real Heritage guys?
Tissot Heritage Visodate Mens Watch T019.430.16.051.01

Sounds too good to be true! And has a red number of the week when all of the other pictures of this watch anywhere else didnt!


----------



## glimmer

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



olbez said:


> Is that a real Heritage guys?
> Tissot Heritage Visodate Mens Watch T019.430.16.051.01
> 
> Sounds too good to be true! And has a red number of the week when all of the other pictures of this watch anywhere else didnt!


Hi, I'm not an expert, but it does look real and the price seems reasonable. There is actually an option to use the red number beside the day.


----------



## paul55

olbez said:


> Is that a real Heritage guys?
> Tissot Heritage Visodate Mens Watch T019.430.16.051.01
> 
> Sounds too good to be true! And has a red number of the week when all of the other pictures of this watch anywhere else didnt!


I don't know if Jomashop is a Tissot Authorized Dealer, but remember that if you buy from anywhere other than an AD, the Tissot warranty will be void.

Re: red - Sunday shows as red, the other days are in black. There is an option to have the day of the week (as a number) show as well as the day name.


----------



## olbez

paul55 said:


> i don't know if jomashop is a tissot authorized dealer, but remember that if you buy from anywhere other than an ad, the tissot warranty will be void.


ad?


----------



## olbez

Ah Authorized Dealer  Is there a dealer registry somewhere so that I can check?


----------



## paul55

Tissot has a dealer locator on their website.


----------



## subin

Thanks for the review and the feedbacks. I bought the first version, white face stainless body at a local dealer. I would not mid the second version with the smooth case-to-lugs, but the store has the first version on display. It is a beautiful wtach!


----------



## camb66

Just thought I would add a couple of photos to this epic thread! Just love this watch!


----------



## BDH

This is an awesome review, thank you so much!

I recently traded away my Hamilton Jazzmaster and am having some traders remorse, so I may flip the trade. Not to mention, I just sold my Omega Geneve because it just wasn't getting wrist time, I think it was too small for everyday wear, but not quite dressy enough to take over for the other dress watches I have...

ANYWAYS... I was looking to replace both... and I think this could be it! The Visodate resembles the Omega so much, and still gives a more modern size and versatility!

My old Omega Geneve for comparison:


----------



## Concub1ne

Teeritz, you may add one more to the umpteen people that have bought one due to this review. The visodate was already in my maybe pile of things to buy but reading this thread pushed me over the edge. Thanks!


----------



## BDH

FOUND ONE! 

I called every AD in Maryland and DC, and then one that was recommended to me on the other end of the country. Most places would have to special order it for me, and said it would take weeks, and that the national supply of these watches in the stainless steel/silver dial were running super low. In fact, Jared's Galleria, which I believe is a national jewelery company, said there were only 2-3 left in their entire network, and the closest one was in Ohio for this model! 

However, the LAST place I called, a local jewelry store here in Maryland that is an AD... had ONE left, and it wasn't even in their own computer database! If the manager of the watch department hadn't happened to be the one that answered the phone, they would've told me they were out and would have to order from Switzerland, which can take up to 90 days! I got LUCKY! 

SO, I put a hold on it last night, and am headed there tonight to check it out and pick it up!! So glad to have found one locally, and the AD gave a sizable discount as well! 

Will post pictures when I get it! Hope it is the right model as the guy says it is!


----------



## BDH

To update: Here are a couple quick shots of my new watch! Picked it up last night, and also got my fiancee a "fashion" (Michael Kors Rose Gold/Ceramic) watch (can't convert her to WIS-style yet), so I'll post a couple shots of that one too! This Tissot is AWESOME! Impossible to track down, but if someone needs a lead on finding it in the US, let me know, I called like 20 different AD's.

*Thanks again Teeritz, your review is what brought me to this watch! *


----------



## hmm...

Anyone have a black gold version as that is the only one missing in this thread.


----------



## scuba_jerry

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Left my watch (Longines Hydro with more than a 1000 dives on it) at home, going for Asian business trip. Felt naked from the first minute but was running late for the flight and didn't have time to go home. Went window shopping in Chengi airport and was shown this watch. I fell in love at first glance. Managed to control myself and went back to lounge to find reviews and check price. Found this amazing review and price of U$570 was probably a little high - but what the hell, I did research before I bought it, right?. Sitting here writing this I can't stop looking at it. Classic, timeless, beautiful. Now if they would only light up a Lucky Strike with my scotch on the rocks.....


----------



## camb66

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



scuba_jerry said:


> Left my watch (Longines Hydro with more than a 1000 dives on it) at home, going for Asian business trip. Felt naked from the first minute but was running late for the flight and didn't have time to go home. Went window shopping in Chengi airport and was shown this watch. I fell in love at first glance. Managed to control myself and went back to lounge to find reviews and check price. Found this amazing review and price of U$570 was probably a little high - but what the hell, I did research before I bought it, right?. Sitting here writing this I can't stop looking at it. Classic, timeless, beautiful. Now if they would only light up a Lucky Strike with my scotch on the rocks.....


Great story!


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

_"Left my watch (Longines Hydro with more than a 1000 dives on it) at home, going for Asian business trip. Felt naked from the first minute but was running late for the flight and didn't have time to go home. Went window shopping in Chengi airport and was shown this watch. I fell in love at first glance. Managed to control myself and went back to lounge to find reviews and check price. Found this amazing review and price of U$570 was probably a little high - but what the hell, I did research before I bought it, right?. Sitting here writing this I can't stop looking at it. Classic, timeless, beautiful. Now if they would only light up a Lucky Strike with my scotch on the rocks....."

-scuba_jerry *

_You, Jer, are my kind of people, pal.:-!
Thanks for your compliments. It's a great watch for the money. Hell, it'd still be a bargain at twice the price!
Enjoy the watch. And if you and I are ever at Chengi Airport at the same time, we'll light up a couple of Luckies and wait for the cops.
In the meantime, cheers!

*I didn't hit the 'reply with quote' button when I had the chance.


----------



## scuba_jerry

Teeritz hi,
few months ago I was in Changi airport in Singapore, with no intention of buying anything, and certainly not a dress watch (as user name implies, not my usual thing) and salesman in watch store showed me the Visodate. He claimed it was on special offer (S$540) and the last unit, and I wanted it. But I refused to give in to impulse purchase and hard sell, and went back to lounge to check price on the net. Read your review and that was it (and saw that the price was good). I ran down, heart pounding, sure that he had sold it. It was still there waiting for me. Its been almost 3 months, and I still stop to admire it 4 or 5 times a day.

You can notch up another sale due to this review.

regards
Jerry

*My collection:*
- Tissot Visodate 1957
- Longines HyrdoConquest Automatic (Blue), >500 dives


----------



## teeritz

teeritz said:


> _"Left my watch (Longines Hydro with more than a 1000 dives on it) at home, going for Asian business trip. Felt naked from the first minute but was running late for the flight and didn't have time to go home. Went window shopping in Chengi airport and was shown this watch. I fell in love at first glance. Managed to control myself and went back to lounge to find reviews and check price. Found this amazing review and price of U$570 was probably a little high - but what the hell, I did research before I bought it, right?. Sitting here writing this I can't stop looking at it. Classic, timeless, beautiful. Now if they would only light up a Lucky Strike with my scotch on the rocks....."
> 
> -scuba_jerry *
> 
> _You, Jer, are my kind of people, pal.:-!
> Thanks for your compliments. It's a great watch for the money. Hell, it'd still be a bargain at twice the price!
> Enjoy the watch. And if you and I are ever at Chengi Airport at the same time, we'll light up a couple of Luckies and wait for the cops.
> In the meantime, cheers!
> 
> *I didn't hit the 'reply with quote' button when I had the chance.





scuba_jerry said:


> Teeritz hi,
> few months ago I was in Changi airport in Singapore, with no intention of buying anything, and certainly not a dress watch (as user name implies, not my usual thing) and salesman in watch store showed me the Visodate. He claimed it was on special offer (S$540) and the last unit, and I wanted it. But I refused to give in to impulse purchase and hard sell, and went back to lounge to check price on the net. Read your review and that was it (and saw that the price was good). I ran down, heart pounding, sure that he had sold it. It was still there waiting for me. Its been almost 3 months, and I still stop to admire it 4 or 5 times a day.
> 
> You can notch up another sale due to this review.
> 
> regards
> Jerry


Hey Jerry, Yes I saw your post a couple of months ago and I did respond, but made a slight mess of it when I forgot to hit 'reply with quote'. 
I'm glad the watch still makes you smile. I haven't worn my one for a few months, but it'll be back on my wrist this week when I go back to work. It's such a classic design and the price is obscenely low for what it is. 
Hang on to that one, Jerry. It makes a nice companion to your Longines Diver.
And thanks for the compliment!


----------



## tweed

Hi all, Very nice thread and great review Teeritz.

I saw the Visodate first time on a display window and got my attention at first time and I had to peace of mind until I offered it to myself my first automatic watch as a birthday gift.

To begin with, I have an attraction for vintage modern objects and gadgets, it started with electric guitars and tube amplifiers but it spread out to other things, just because I found them more straight forward, durable, well constructed and much more stylish.

The reason I fell in love it the Visodate was the logo, the exact same logo I have on my grandfather vintage pocket Tissot.

Even though, a not very expensive or high end watch, looks great, works perfectly and it appears to be very well built. I had receive a lot of nice complements, even when there's no comments this Tissot is definitely a attention grabber.

As per my taste, I actually prefer the 2nd version with the smoothed lugs. it looks perfect I only swapped the original brown strap for a matte black, I think it makes the watch a bit more versatile and fits better my dress style.

Thanks to all for this thread, it helped to make my decision. Below are a couple pics of my Tissot, hope you enjoy.


----------



## e30ernest

I've been coming back to this review several times now. I'm looking to buy a dress watch for my wedding, and I'm currently torn between the Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic and the Tissot Visodate. I like the classy look of the Tissot and it does seem to fit the occasion better. However, it comes at a price tag that's around $150 more than the Jazzmaster. 

It now all boils down to the better movement. I know both have similar movements, with the prime difference being the day wheel. However, I've read on several forums (including this one I think) that the Jazzmaster comes with an Elabore or better movement. This is based on a reply from a Hamilton rep, and the ETA documentation which states the "top" grades come with Incabloc shock protection (which the Hamilton has). I'd link to that post but it was from another forum.

Is it the same with the Visodate?


----------



## Johnny Wishbone

e30ernest said:


> I've been coming back to this review several times now. I'm looking to buy a dress watch for my wedding, and I'm currently torn between the Hamilton Jazzmaster Viewmatic and the Tissot Visodate. I like the classy look of the Tissot and it does seem to fit the occasion better. However, it comes at a price tag that's around $150 more than the Jazzmaster.
> 
> It now all boils down to the better movement. I know both have similar movements, with the prime difference being the day wheel. However, I've read on several forums (including this one I think) that the Jazzmaster comes with an Elabore or better movement. This is based on a reply from a Hamilton rep, and the ETA documentation which states the "top" grades come with Incabloc shock protection (which the Hamilton has). I'd link to that post but it was from another forum.
> 
> Is it the same with the Visodate?


The specs of the ETA 2836-2 movement confirm it has incabloc shock protection.


----------



## e30ernest

Johnny Wishbone said:


> The specs of the ETA 2836-2 movement confirm it has incabloc shock protection.


Thanks!

I just got an email from Tissot as well. To quote their rep:



> According to your second question the model Visodate has a Standard grade, with a Heritage masse.


So it solves that puzzle. 

I ultimately ended up getting the Jazzmaster Viewmatic in Rose Gold instead. One of the authorized dealers here in my country carried both watches so I was able to place them side by side and try them both on. The Hamilton ended up looking better on my wrist.

I still like the Visodate though, and I'll be saving up for this one too. 

Cheers!


----------



## spooky23

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Amazing review... Thank you... I am looking to buy my first automatic in order to lose my virginity  and this is a watch which you can have for many years...


----------



## stocklaz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Thanks for the amazing review. I knew this watch in other forum first, when I search more info in Google this review come up in the first 5 place! Great sharing and I am moved.

Today I visit the local store in my city (Hong Kong) Tissot have their own store here (MANY!) but priced this lovely watch with a bloody price= HK$4850, around US$625! At first I hoped the price may be able to around 3-4k HK dollar (US$400-500). Still I will try my best to search for a bargain offer. This is a lovely watch, classical enough yet still take a good place in modern world.

One more struggle is the dial color. Silver catch my eye with it very classical taste, however black dial seems look younger and more easy to fit higher variety of dress. I am a young adult (I think and I hope so......) in early 30, what will you suggest to me about the struggle of black or silver? (I passed the golden version, both silver and black)


----------



## camb66

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

I'm wearing mine on mesh for summer
.


----------



## Ursus

*Metal bracelet?*

I also have the white face Tissot, and I have to say, it is absolutely great.

One small question though, after having seen that last picture: Anyone has any idea where I can order that bracelet or any other metal bracelet that would fit the watch? I never thought it would be possible to fit a metal bracelet on this one and I think it's great to change it up once in a while (the leather with sweat in summer is not too great for example...). What type of bracelet should I look for? If anyone has specific names/models that I can look up, please do let us all know. Also the exact measurements and the tools I would need to purchase to be able to replace the strap myself are welcome information


----------



## gabe17

Hello,

This is a great site, what a gem to find it.

I bought the Tissot Visodate on a bit of an impulse. I've been looking for my first automatic watch for some time, and it was love at first sight! The price is really what made it realistic though.

I was glad to see so many others here loving the watch as much as I do.

I got the black face instead of the silver, the store I bought it from didn't have the silver one.

I'm second guessing myself about the face colour a little; however, I've always really loved Movado watches and this reminds me of the movado style, but with hour lines to make it easier to actually tell the time!
Does anyone else have a hard time taking the watch off your wrist and putting it back on? I find it's really tight to get it around my hand, but the right size when it's around my wrist. I guess I have larger hands compared to my wrists then most. I'm not sure what to do about it other than the leather will likely stretch a bit over the next few months.
Thanks again,
Gabe


----------



## countb20

thanks a lot teeritz! you can add me to the list of people who bought this watch solely because of this brilliant review. until today I read the whole thread about 2 - 3 times and finally I went to an AD to get this stunning watch.


----------



## AversionTherapy

Add me to the list of people to who you gave the final nudge to buy this gorgeous watch! I picked up I just put it on for the first time and feel so much cooler and classy than I really am  I picked the silver case/face model to complement my PRC200 Chronograph with a black face.


----------



## stairs

Truly fantastic and informative article, thank you very much for your sharing your obvious passion. I actually was sitting in a hotel in Saudi Arabia with 3 Tissot shops across the road, so I went and bought this model, mainly as I think it is beautiful but your article made be think that it really is as good as it looks.


----------



## tpkean

Just bought it 2 weeks ago(Silver dial),Can't keep my eyes off the watch.


----------



## Mike Newell

Add another one to the list of purchasers!
The daft thing is that i work at an AD, and we had one of these in stock and i simply hadn't taken any notice of it until i saw this review while i was looking for ideas for a nice reasonably priced watch. Saw the photos of it in the review and thought "now that's a smart watch" and it took a few minutes for me to realise that we actually had one sitting in the window!
Tried it on a few times over the last few days and finally took the plunge this morning.
I sold my Omega Seamaster "Bond watch" last weekend and was looking for something a bit "smarter", and do believe that i have found it.
Plus, i got it at cost, so all in all i'm a very happy chap!


----------



## slccj

My first post here and you can add one more happy owner here thanks to the review. I got the silver version and it's really beautiful.


----------



## Boone

I picked this one up a few months ago primarily because of this great review. No other classily styled watch had ever grabbed my attention like the Visodate. Love the history behind it too.


----------



## pdks

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

The Visodate is a sweet blend of nostalgia and contemporary tastes and technology.


----------



## hordeton

I've been eyeing this watch for awhile. I have had numerous vintage Tissot watches before and have always appreciated the sporty nature of the brand. I had 2 questions about this piece

1.) Does the dial curve, or is it flat? Does the second hand tip curve?

2.) what is the lug to lug on this one. 

thanks


----------



## MikeCfromLI

This thread has another victim as my 2nd Tissot, In the Omega forum I called Tissot the methadone to an Omega addiction, but this and my Quartz v8 are fabulous watches... I think Tissot (per another thread) is taking Omega's place of a better watch for the money while Omega chases the Icarius of Rolex...


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Ok in the theme of the review my vintage inspire visodate pics..


----------



## hordeton

I have this exact model on order. I tried this on at my local AD and was in love. Very classy. I've been looking for a good retro piece with modern proportions for awhile. I think Tissot has done the best job at mastering this....especially for the price. The details of the pie pan dial, applied markers, and the curved second hand are such well executed appointments


----------



## GoodPrognosis

I've never owned an automatic watch before so I scoured the internet to research my options before taking the plunge. 

Teeritz - you might like to cut another notch in your belt. I had 'almost' settled on a Le Locle (or poss jazzmaster slim) but your review really helped me make the right decision. I'm wearing the silver faced Visodate right now and wearing it with pride. 

There is a bit of a problem with it in that I find myself 'checking the time' constantly... and spending much longer than is normal whilst doing so. Perhaps this will wear off do you think?

It is a remarkable watch and is an engagement present from my fiancee so in every way a delight. 

So anyway, just created this account to thank you and everyone else who contributed their thoughts and suggestions (and photo's).

GP

PS At some point I'll be investigating additional strap options... anyone found anything metal that will fit and look good? The AD (look at me with all the terminology!) said there is nothing


----------



## camb66

GoodPrognosis said:


> I've never owned an automatic watch before so I scoured the internet to research my options before taking the plunge.
> 
> Teeritz - you might like to cut another notch in your belt. I had 'almost' settled on a Le Locle (or poss jazzmaster slim) but your review really helped me make the right decision. I'm wearing the silver faced Visodate right now and wearing it with pride.
> 
> There is a bit of a problem with it in that I find myself 'checking the time' constantly... and spending much longer than is normal whilst doing so. Perhaps this will wear off do you think?
> 
> It is a remarkable watch and is an engagement present from my fiancee so in every way a delight.
> 
> So anyway, just created this account to thank you and everyone else who contributed their thoughts and suggestions (and photo's).
> 
> GP
> 
> PS At some point I'll be investigating additional strap options... anyone found anything metal that will fit and look good? The AD (look at me with all the terminology!) said there is nothing


Something like this?


----------



## teeritz

Congrats, GoodProg! You made an excellent choice. I don't know how Tissot do it for the money. The Le Locle is a nice watch, to be sure, but the Visodate has that mid-century cool look to it that gives it the edge over the Le Locle. 
As for constantly checking the time and staring at your watch longer than is necessary, well, sometimes that never fades. But there are worse problems to have. 
Congrats again.


----------



## macleod1979

Very nice review. They are truly gorgeous. My first watch was one that you had to wind. It was one that my grandfather gave me when I was a kid. I think I wound it up so much that it broke, lol. I do miss it though

-J


----------



## GoodPrognosis

Thanks camb66 - yeah i saw that photo in this very thread but had forgotten it. Not a big fan of that particular strap (but each to their own) but it does prove the concept so thank you. I'll start looking for a metal strap that I do like.

Cheers Teeritz, I agree it's a modern classic. The le locle is very pretty but I'm closing in on 40, not 25... a shiny pretty watch just wouldn't cut the mustard in 10, 20... 30 years (if I make it that far). This style has already proved it's lastability. 

GP.


----------



## GiantTiger

Add me to the list who bought this watch, just got it today, absolutely beautiful 
Thanks for your review teeritz.
Here's mine:


----------



## AsAnAtheist

I just made a deposit for a Tissot Visodate at my AD, 2nd watch from there.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Can you send me info on that bracelet?



camb66 said:


> Something like this?
> 
> View attachment 676317


----------



## camb66

Michael G. Curry said:


> Can you send me info on that bracelet?


PM sent


----------



## Mr_Pacman

Does anyone know the Canadian MSRP on this watch? I've got a $500 gift card with Birks and was planning on getting my wife some earrings until I saw this thread. I called Birks but they can't get the price until next week (they seem to have an antiquated computer system there) and I'm getting excited that I may be able to spend the money on myself for a new watch 

Does anyone have this watch and a Speedmaster Pro? If so, is there a big size difference when worn on the wrist?


----------



## teeritz

I also have Speedmaster Pro and it is slightly larger than the Visodate. But, IMHO, if the Visodate were larger, it would look wrong. At 40mm, it's just about perfect. 
Now, go blow that voucher on a Visodate!


----------



## camb66

Mr_Pacman said:


> Does anyone know the Canadian MSRP on this watch? I've got a $500 gift card with Birks and was planning on getting my wife some earrings until I saw this thread. I called Birks but they can't get the price until next week (they seem to have an antiquated computer system there) and I'm getting excited that I may be able to spend the money on myself for a new watch
> 
> Does anyone have this watch and a Speedmaster Pro? If so, is there a big size difference when worn on the wrist?


Women don't need gifts, they just want you to listen to them- get the Visodate.


----------



## rivieraranch

I just ordered a Visodate with gold case and indices. I think it will look real nice when I get it. I will post pictures because I do not think there are any real world photos of the gold model.


----------



## camb66

rivieraranch said:


> I just ordered a Visodate with gold case and indices. I think it will look real nice when I get it. I will post pictures because I do not think there are any real world photos of the gold model.


 Fantastic-looking forward to the pics


----------



## rivieraranch

It has been nearly 2 weeks since I ordered mine - from an authorized dealer in my town. How long should it take for this order be fulfilled?


----------



## teeritz

Four to six weeks if it needs to be shipped to the US from Switzerland. Usually. Unless the factory is having trouble keeping up with demand, which happens from time to time. Give it another week and then call your AD and see if they can chase up the turn-around time for you. Hang in there, it'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Mario72

Hi all,
I'm new to this site, and I have discovered it just few minuts ago....
Don't worry for my avatar I'm a speakers system designer...

So I'm here to say about Tissot Visodate, I have it from 2 days and I'm very happy with this watch, the review above is fantastic, very detailed with very beutyful pics.
Visodate came to me as my wife gift for my birthday (the 40th!).
In first time I was oriented for a Tag Carrera like Leo Di Caprio in the film "Inception", but it was just a bit out of the budget... Looking around it was a good surprise find the Visodate, it's look like elegant and sportive at the same time and the vintage look it's the goal for me... I like vintage in many aspects of life, cars and in particoular audio hi-fi systems, so when I find the Tissot Visodate I have quickly think: " oh! this is my watch!" So I'm happy to have and share this little joy with you.
Best Regards.
Mario


----------



## slccj

Welcome Mario. I'm quite new here myself and it was the Visodate watch and review that got me interested in this forum. I'm very happy with mine and I hope you will be too. Enjoy!


----------



## rivieraranch

teeritz said:


> Four to six weeks if it needs to be shipped to the US from Switzerland. Usually. Unless the factory is having trouble keeping up with demand, which happens from time to time. Give it another week and then call your AD and see if they can chase up the turn-around time for you. Hang in there, it'll be worth the wait.


It has been 15 days now since I've ordered the watch. I had called the dealer after about 8 days and they were mildly dismissive. I was told that they had my phone number and would call when the watch arrived. I have paid in full for this, not just a deposit. I am regretting the choice of dealer for now.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

rivieraranch said:


> It has been 15 days now since I've ordered the watch. I had called the dealer after about 8 days and they were mildly dismissive. I was told that they had my phone number and would call when the watch arrived. I have paid in full for this, not just a deposit. I am regretting the choice of dealer for now.


Dont regret the choice, my dealer said the same thing when I inquired about a 2nd Tissot Visodate for my cousin. He said 4 to 5 weeks once I paid for the watch, maybe less maybe more. He mentioned something along the lines that they are not allowed to order a single watch for a customer with just a deposit. This was just a few days ago.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

The had it on hand (all colors at Diamonds and Dials in NYC


----------



## rivieraranch

I'm at over a month now. Still waiting.


----------



## AsAnAtheist

rivieraranch said:


> I'm at over a month now. Still waiting.


Thats unacceptable at this point I recommend going up there in person and demand to know where your watch is.


----------



## sgtiger

Just purchased silver dial for under $500.00 from an AD online, in stock, with free 2-3 day shipping. Can't wait! They still have a few more in stock in both colors. I'll PM details if interested.


----------



## Scotsmen

Tee ritz brilliant review, great detail - result being now have one in the box a day after posting it made the want list, lol


----------



## rivieraranch

I received mine today; the gold version. I will post pictures soon.


----------



## camb66

rivieraranch said:


> I received mine today; the gold version. I will post pictures soon.


Congratulations- looking forward to seeing it


----------



## Passos

i am new here, but a older reader. i just bought the visodate silver dial, amazing watch! thanks for the review teeritz! one more that was catched by you!!! seriously, thanks.
but i have a question, mine is the first version, "00". not the same version that you posted the pics. on mine, "sundays" are not in red, just black... is that right? sorry if you already answer this before.


----------



## teeritz

Hello Passos, and welcome to the forum! I don't remember if the '00' version had a red Sunday or not. The first version had the nicer case with the shaped lugs on the side. You're lucky to have found one like that. Enjoy it!
And if you get the chance, put up some pictures of it on the Tissot forum. Many members there are very knowledgable.


----------



## AussieAlex

Thanks for the great write up teeritz. I've been looking for a silver (or white) dial watch for a while now and this may fit the bill.
How does the deployment clasp work? In some of the photos it looks as though the strap has keepers, is that correct?
I would prefer a clasp like my Omega or TAG Heuer ones that hide the flappy bit (whatever it's called) of the strap on the inside. Do Tissot make this type of deployment?


----------



## rivieraranch

Here's mine


----------



## teeritz

Hi AA! The clasp is pretty simple. It's a butterfly clasp, so both ends of it fold in towards the middle. You close the blunt end of the strap first and then the end with the tongue. The tongue of the strap then slides under the keepers. For all intents and purposes, it looks like a normal tang-type buckle arrangement.
AFAIK, Tissot doesn't make a TAG Heuer or Omega style folding clasp. 
Cheers.


----------



## Passos

Here is mine guys:


----------



## jpotty

I LOVE this watch! I bought my Tissot Le Lochle on a black leather strap a year ago and have been eyeing one of these babies since! 

I want a brown leather strap watch now but I'm not sure if I should get the silver or gold one? What are your thoughts on this? Is gold classier and shows more expensive or can it be seen as trying too hard. I wear a silver wedding band, would that make a difference on the colour I choose?

The silver is £385 in the UK and the gold is £410 so there is a slight difference in the price but not enough to put me off one.

Please your opinion would help.

Thanks!


----------



## teeritz

The gold one looks nice, but it can look a little blingy. Besides, I've always thought that if you're buying a gold watch, it might as well be solid gold as opposed to gold-plated. That's just my opinion, btw. The stainless steel model looks classy on its own. 
In the end, however, go for the one that you like the best.


----------



## Scotsmen

Jpotty go to barclay diamond an ad in the uk and ask to see it and put it on - after a bit humming and hoeing managed to get them down to 320 for silver - love the watch


----------



## jpotty

Thanks for the advice, I think I will go with the silver because it makes sense. If you buy gold I think I would need a gold ring and gold belt!

Do we know if this website is authentic? It sounds a great deal, only £240 and the watch costs in the UK is £385!!

Tissot 1853 Watches T019.430.16.031.00 Tissotmalls.com


----------



## jpotty

Scotsmen said:


> Jpotty go to barclay diamond an ad in the uk and ask to see it and put it on - after a bit humming and hoeing managed to get them down to 320 for silver - love the watch


Scotsmen, thanks for the advise but as I live in London, by the time I have paid for petrol/plane/train ticket it would add up to the £385!

Ta though, glad you like your watch. What made you decide on the silver one over the gold?


----------



## jpotty

teeritz said:


> The gold one looks nice, but it can look a little blingy. Besides, I've always thought that if you're buying a gold watch, it might as well be solid gold as opposed to gold-plated. That's just my opinion, btw. The stainless steel model looks classy on its own.
> In the end, however, go for the one that you like the best.


Thanks for the advice, I think I will go with the silver because it makes sense. If you buy gold I think I would need a gold ring and gold belt!

Do we know if this website is authentic? It sounds a great deal, only £240 and the watch costs in the UK is £385!!

Tissot 1853 Watches T019.430.16.031.00 Tissotmalls.com​


----------



## Scotsmen

jpotty said:


> Scotsmen, thanks for the advise but as I live in London, by the time I have paid for petrol/plane/train ticket it would add up to the £385! Ta though, glad you like your watch. What made you decide on the silver one over the gold?


Barclay diamond are part of Ernest jones or Chisholm hunter (I think?) bound to be one in London?Went silver as wedding band is silver and don't really like gold watches / jewellery on men but hey that's just my humble opinion, lol


----------



## chickenlittle

Got the silver one and replaced the original brown strap with a Di-Modell Bali black alligator print watch band. The black strap seems to make the watch classier.

Many thanks to Teeritz for his comprehensive review!


----------



## daniel_hk

Great review on the VISODATE here!

Actually, I didn't aware such long review here, but I just bought the gold one with white dial yesterday as I met a good seller in one shop and she gave me good offer for this nice watch. The price is around USD500 for gold colour case and ~USD445 for steel case.

Updated by watch photo:









Daniel


----------



## teeritz

chickenlittle said:


> Got the silver one and replaced the original brown strap with a Di-Modell Bali black alligator print watch band. The black strap seems to make the watch classier.
> 
> Many thanks to Teeritz for his comprehensive review!
> 
> View attachment 771996


Wow, it looks nice on the black strap! Once the original brown strap wears out on my one, I'll be switching to black. Thanks for the kind words, and nice picture too.



daniel_hk said:


> Great review on the VISODATE here!
> 
> Actually, I didn't aware such long review here, but I just bought the gold one with white dial yesterday as I met a good seller in one shop and she gave me good offer for this nice watch. The price is around USD500 for gold colour case and ~USD445 for steel case.
> 
> Daniel


Enjoy the watch, Daniel. By the way, you have some nice Zenith watches in your collection too. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## enorton

Can someone confirm--is the deployant clasp on the Visodate the same as the one on the PRC200 with the exception of the Tissot signature? It looks like it is, but I just want to confirm.


----------



## teeritz

Hey enorton, yes, the clasps are identical and work in the same way. The only difference, as you suspected, is the engraving of the logo on the clasps.


----------



## enorton

Thanks!


----------



## AsAnAtheist

Elizabeth423 said:


> Great review and it does look sharp. I've had the benefit of seeing and trying one of these in person, and it is well worth the money. Do you know if the display back is also sapphire crystal or is it mineral crystal? Can you let us know the lug width of the new Visodate.​


Caseback is mineral crystal for sure, scratches easy. The lug width of the newest visodate is 20mm.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Love my visodate but have an issue, the quick change date (4 mins past midnight stopped working) and now it takes 1 to 4am to change, is there a way to reset this or do I need to send it in to tissot....

Mike


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Anyone? Bueller?



Michael G. Curry said:


> Love my visodate but have an issue, the quick change date (4 mins past midnight stopped working) and now it takes 1 to 4am to change, is there a way to reset this or do I need to send it in to tissot....
> 
> Mike


----------



## teeritz

It's not something that I've heard of with day/date models, but I did have a customer with a Breitling Navitimer where the date was changing at around 3oam. I don't think this is something that you can fix yourself, so it may require a trip to Tissot to get it sorted out. You could just take it to a watchmaker, but while it's under warranty, you might as well let Tissot take care of it. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## harrisvh

I love this watch, can't make up my mind which I prefer most. The black or white face. I'm looking to buy one of them and have found a very good but suspicious price from a website. £154.99 for rose gold, £186.99 for white and £195.99 for black. At those prices i'd buy one right now however when things look too good to be true..... I have read into the companies info page and there are many bad mistakes with grammar, sugesting the seller is not based in the UK despite the web address suggesting it might. Does anyone know if this company sell legit watches?


----------



## juhva

harrisvh said:


> I'm looking to buy one of them and have found a very good but suspicious price from a website. £154.99 for rose gold, £186.99 for white and £195.99 for black. At those prices i'd buy one right now however when things look too good to be true..... I have read into the companies info page and there are many bad mistakes with grammar, sugesting the seller is not based in the UK despite the web address suggesting it might. Does anyone know if this company sell legit watches?


European Consumer Centre has made web tool to check company websites. It is in The Shopping Assistant

At least I have used it to check some webshops info. That was the tool I used to check shops when I bought my Tissot Visodate with *black* face 

--
Juha


----------



## airgood

teeritz said:


> I've been selling watches now for almost ten years and Tissot is a brand that I'm quite familiar with. Admittedly, there aren't many models that really thrill me, but I have to hand it to this brand for its build quality and innovation with models such as the T-Touch and Silen-T series.
> However, I've always admired Tissot's Heritage Collection for their authentic reproductions of past models and I was seriously considering buying a 150th Anniversary Commemorative Edition a few years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tissot
> 
> Instead, however, I acquired a few vintage Omegas and Tudors along the way. Recently, I wound up getting one of these off the 'bay and I've no regrets.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a Lanco hand-wound from circa 1960 or later, but it _does_ give the impression of being from the early to mid Fifties. Great watch and it satisfied my urge for an 'old-school' looking watch with a sub-seconds dial.
> So anyway, in recent months, I began thinking seriously about the Heritage Sovereign.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tissot
> 
> Another great auto from Tissot. I was basically looking at something that had a vintage watch look without actually _being_ vintage. But I'm not a real fan of Roman numerals on watches. However, this Tissot had a real 1940s Patek Philippe vibe going on and it looked much like the original watch that inspired it.
> After a few weeks, I didn't think much more about it. Then I got a call from a customer who was chasing a Tissot that had appeared in the watch supplement of a local financial newspaper. I didn't know what he was talking about until I turned to my copy of this supplement and saw this picture.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tissot
> 
> Wow! That's a nice watch, I thought to myself. How did I miss this one? I made the necessary call to Tissot to find out about price and availability for my customer. They had one model in stock. I ordered it for him. When it arrived a few days later, I couldn't stop looking at it. I tried it on. At 40mm, I felt it was a little large for this style of watch, IMHO, but a good size that is in keeping with the modern trend for larger watches. Besides, if it were 37mm or less, it would be too similar to most of my vintage pieces.
> I had a closer look at it. The Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Automatic (Model No. T 019.430.16.031.01).
> I've always been a fan of design from the 1920s through to the early '60s and I've sometimes thought that I was born about 50 years too late. This watch's overall appearance is a nice throw-back to what has recently been termed "Eisenhower Chic", which covers the period from around the mid '50s to the early '60s when JFK became President of the United States. The popularity and influence of the tv series "Mad Men" has only added to a wide-spread interest in clothing and design from this era. But I digress.
> As I was saying, I looked a little closer at this watch- Nice clean pearlescent-silver dial with applied Tissot logo in the older-style font. Shiny steel dagger-shaped hands, convex sapphire crystal and a nice little indent or ridge design to the lugs where they join the case sides. Attached to this watch was a pleasant brown leather strap with croco pattern embossed in it and a deployant clasp. I'm not a fan of deployant clasps, TBH, but that's a minor, minor quibble.
> So I spent a week or so figuring out my finances and then I placed an order. I knew it would take at least 4-6 weeks for this watch to arrive. It seems that there is quite a high demand for mechanical Tissot watches and supply can tend to be a little slow. You need to remember that The Swatch Group supplies ETA movements to all of its in-house brands, such as Longines, Rado and Hamilton so there can be a delay when it comes to fulfilment of orders world-wide.
> 
> I used to have a '60s vintage Visodate Seastar Seven.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sold it about a year ago. In hindsight, I think it was a bad idea, but it too closely resembled my Omegas and Tudors and I had begun to find that my collection was getting repetitive. I hope its current owner is getting a lot of enjoyment out of it.
> Sure enough, approx six weeks passed and no watch yet. I called Tissot. They said it was due any day now, but that there had been a running change made to the reference number of this watch because the lugs had been changed. Huh?
> I got home that night and checked Tissot's website and this is what I saw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pic courtesy of Tissot
> 
> Looks like the case sides have been changed. Hmm. I wonder why they did _that? _
> The reason appears to be along the lines of "to preserve the flow of the lugs into the case" or something like that. I totally understand the logic behind that, but the lug shape was one aspect of this model that really complimented the overall look of this watch. Although, this Visodate oozes so much cool that this change in design was not a deal-breaker for me.
> A few days later, it arrived. And once again, I said "Wow!" Yes, I wish the lug design had not been changed, but the overall look and shape of the case is nothing short of fantastic.
> From the thin crown to the domed crystal to shape of the hands, you can see 1950s design elements all over this watch. And yeah, the lug ridges are indeed gone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Sheldrake wants me to invest in something called 'computers'. Fat chance! The guy thinks he's Buck Rogers. Jerk. This is 1957, not 2057. He's gonna lose *everything*. I'll stick with this compressed card-board jet fuselage outfit out of Pasadena. Now *that's* the way of the future. Gonna be big. You better believe it."_
> 
> But it's_ still_ a nice watch. The hands are slightly faceted so that they reflect the light back at you for easy daytime readability. I say 'daytime' because there's no SuperLuminova on these hands at all. But then, it's not meant to be that kind of watch. The second hand is very long. Goes almost right to the edge of the dial and has a slight downward curve to it at the tip. The counterweight has a nice spear shape to it.
> And the applied logo on the dial? Almost worth the price of admission itself. Absolutely beautiful. Tissot should have kept this style instead of the bland upper-case TISSOT font that they use. Below this is the name VISODATE in no-nonsense upper-case script and at the six o'clock end, the word 'automatic'. Very business-like and nicely done. Excuse the color in the photograph below. It's not representative of what this watch dial looks like, but it does give you an idea of how clean the dial looks. Some folks would say 'boring' when they see a dial like this. I hear it said all the time about the Jaeger-Le Coultre Master Control, the first generation Omega AquaTerra and even the Rolex DateJust. I don't think there is such a thing as a boring watch dial. It's not up to a watch to be exciting or interesting. It's up to the person wearing it.
> Oh yeah, disregard the reflection of the kitchen light and my head in this photo, too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a second, here's a better shot of the dial which gives a clearer
> representation of its true color. Love that applied logo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About the day-date function;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people aren't fans of it on a watch that has such an old-school look. But I find a day-date watch invaluable on the day _after_ a public holiday. You know what it's like. You get a three-day weekend and you turn up to work on Tuesday, but it feels like a Thursday. Really handy when you have to go to work with a hang-over...so I'm told. And I'm a sucker for a red SUN on the date. This date wheel also has the option of a number next to each day of the week, much like many Seiko day-date watches.
> As for the movement, this watch houses the ETA 2836-2 automatic calibre. Perhaps it's considered bottom of the range by some, but it's still an easy calibre for any competent watch-maker to work on. Time-keeping-wise, I haven't checked it properly, but it seems to hover around -10 to -15 seconds per day. Not a disaster, AFAIC, because I could get it regulated to a tighter tolerance if it really bugs me. I'll give it a proper time test some day. But accuracy is not why I bought this watch. It will be worn sparingly in rotation with my other watches. Strictly business.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing to note about the case-back- there are no screws securing it to the case and no jeweller's tool recesses in it. This is a press-in case back, from what I can tell, and is probably the main reason for the 30m water-resistance of this watch. The closest this watch should come to water is the ice in your double scotch.
> Probably the only real thing about this watch that I'm not a fan of is the folding clasp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love the engraving, but, given the choice, I would have preferred a simple pin buckle, so that I could lay the watch down flat like this when not in use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But this is a minor gripe.
> Despite the change in lug design, I have to say that the finish on the case is truly exceptional.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"Cary just finished filming with Hitchcock. After all I've done for him, this is what he gives me. An ashtray, for cryin' out loud! Probably stole it, the cheap s.o.b!"_
> 
> I'm not sure if my photos can do it justice, but the highly polished finish really compliments and suits the watch. There are no brushed or matte surfaces on this case. As such, fingerprints will show up easier. Again, this doesn't bug me a great deal. What concerns me more is the risk of scratching the case. Sure, they can be polished out, but this watch looks so good when it's new that I don't want to wear it too often for fear of putting too many scratches into it through normal daily wear. You'd be surprised how easy it can be to damage your watch when working in a watch store.
> The case shape, when viewed from the side, is interesting. It doesn't have a straight up-and-down design to it, but instead slopes down at a slight outward angle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another interesting design element. Notice also the sapphire crystal.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a slightly convex curve to it which will assist in deflecting glancing blows to some extent. Hard to tell in this photo. Also, you can see the minimally raised edge of the crystal. I have found that most customers who chip the sapphire crystal on their watches invariably do so along the outer edge. No problem. I'll just have to be careful. Mental Note: Don't wear Visodate into warzones. Hey, check out the crown's reflection in that case's mirror-finish!
> And speaking of the crown, here's a close-up. Presented to you in glorious VistaVision! Notice the use of the same font for the 'T' as they used on my vintage Seastar Seven above? As an aspiring screenwriter, I love continuity.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GRATUITOUS SHOT OF VISODATE WITH 1950s VINTAGE DRINKS TRAY
> Who needs a reason to include _this_ one? Apologies for the lousy picture of the watch, btw.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The Bogarts came 'round for a night-cap about 1 am. My God, Bogie can still put away Jack Daniel's like nobody else I know. That cancer of his has got its work cut out for it. He ain't goin' down without a fight. And that Betty Bacall, wow, she's a rock! Just the kinda' gal Bogie's gonna need in his corner in order to beat this thing."_
> 
> I have to say this _is_ a dressy watch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it actually works very well in less formal surroundings.
> Here it is in all of its 40mm glory up against my 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it will be a nice watch to wear this coming Spring/Summer. Understated in its design. Short and to-the-point in its functionality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's another badly taken photo for atmosphere.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _"The commies just launched something called 'Spuntick' or something like that. I heard it on the radio. They're saying it's just a satellite. Sure it is. We gotta put a guy on the moon. And quick. Show these Rooshians how it's done."_
> 
> CONCLUSION
> The Tissot Visodate is a great watch for the money. Looked at closely, you begin to wonder why a similar watch like the TAG Heuer Carrera automatic sells for over three times as much. Either the TAG is greatly over-priced or the Tissot is an absolute steal.
> The look of the watch can be compared to something like J-LC's Master Control, which sells for ten times as much. However, Jaeger-LeCoultre is a watch manufacture which produces its own calibres that exceed COSC specifications and I don't think that Tissot is trying to compete with them. The Jaeger is a thinner watch, for one thing. The only real similarity shared by the two watches is in their appearance. This is something that could have been said about many watch brands throughout the '50s and '60s.
> In terms of looks and build quality, the Visodate is a lot of watch for the money. A quick look on the web shows that it's a little cheaper to purchase than something like the Hamilton Jazzmaster or Viewmatic. I haven't handled the Hamiltons, but based on photos, the build quality appears similar. The same can be said for Oris with their Artelier range. A very well made watch, but even the Artelier series sells for almost double the cost of the Visodate.
> Usually, a brand may cut corners when it comes to bracelet build, sturdiness and quality. When a watch is on a leather strap, however, this is no longer an issue and the Visodate's strap is calf-skin (or buffalo) with a crocodile pattern stamped into it. That suits me fine. This also helps to reduce the cost of this watch.
> All in all, the Visodate represents a great value for money with a watch that is a faithful reproduction of the original design from the 1950s. The main concession to modern times (aside from the sapphire crystal and movement, perhaps) is the upgrade in size from what might have been 34mm-36mm to around 40mm with this modern version.
> Make no mistake. This watch is no solid white gold Chronometer on a genuine alligator strap. It's a nice, well-made, exceptionally well-priced dress watch designed in the spirit of a by-gone era.
> If I could use some other analogy, I would say this watch is like a business suit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's designed to help you look a little sharper than you may already look. It's designed to look more expensive than it really is. And I personally think that it's designed to be a great introduction to automatic watches if all you've ever worn is quartz. And this is something that the Tissot brand does exceptionally well. It introduces quality Swiss watchmaking to a broad audience at an affordable price.
> That's just my 2c...but I earned it selling watches.
> Thanks for reading.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great Review! I love this watch my self and I am looking to buy one. I just have a question about the day/date feature. I've noticed that some pictures show the number of the day and day date and some just show the day date. Is it capable of doing both or is there some models that show it and some that don't? I prefer it with just the day date.


----------



## teeritz

Thanks, airgood! Yes, it is capable of showing both.


----------



## camb66

A couple more pics!


----------



## popiahbusuk

I own this watch, but I still find myself keep coming back to see this thread and the photos. Really one handsome timepiece.


----------



## teeritz

It's funny, isn't it? Every time I wear this watch, and I don't wear it often, it's like I'm putting it on for the first time. Tissot really scored with this Visodate.


----------



## Mr. Panerai

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Its a great watch for the money, and certainly a good looking one!


----------



## kaka23

I love this watch!


----------



## jefferyo

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

I've just placed an order for mine - silver face 01 version. Now it's all about hurry-up and wait. Great review - got me off the fence!


----------



## jhclare

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Great looking watch. I'm almost, _almost_, about to get one.

However, I have a couple of reservations:

- I prefer the older lug design
- The hands look too short to me, and not different enough in length
- I'm not a fan of the supplied strap

I have a black Orient Bambino which has surpassed all my expectations and at a great price too, my only issue is I don't like black faced watches with metal hands as they vanish in certain lighting conditions.

So... White Bambino or Visodate? I do love that Tissot logo though....

John


----------



## WillMK5

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

I walked into an AD is Manhattan a few hours ago and asked to try on a silver version of this watch. The salesperson started to explain to me what an automatic movement was... but quickly realized I knew the watch, the movement, and she stopped trying to sell to me like I was new to automatic watches. Within a few minutes she quoted me a price 25% below MSRP. I didn't pull the trigger but took her card an told her I would let her know soon.

Here's my holdup. I'm used to watches a little bit larger. I'm 6'0 tall and usually wear either a 42mm or 44mm watch. Both are on the sportier side, although I consider my Mido Multifort to be dressier than most watches. Still, compared to the vintage looks of the Visodate, it's quite sporty.

On my wrist the Visodate seemed small. In the reflection of the mirror it was OK, but just looking at it on my wrist I felt like it was tiny. I'm also not in love with the domed sapphire, I prefer flat crystals. Still, I appreciate the history and aesthetics of the Visodate, and I'm sure it would look great with a suit or tux. Do I go back and try it on wearing something dressier so it feels more comfortable on my wrist? The price was so tempting too!


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



jhclare said:


> Great looking watch. I'm almost, _almost_, about to get one.
> 
> However, I have a couple of reservations:
> 
> - I prefer the older lug design
> - The hands look too short to me, and not different enough in length
> - I'm not a fan of the supplied strap
> 
> I have a black Orient Bambino which has surpassed all my expectations and at a great price too, my only issue is I don't like black faced watches with metal hands as they vanish in certain lighting conditions.
> 
> So... White Bambino or Visodate? I do love that Tissot logo though....
> 
> John


The older lug design may still be found, but it might require a bit of searching. Otherwise, go pre-owned. There's bound to be one out there. 
The hands, yeah, the minute hand is only a little longer than the hour hand, but this is representative of the design and, to be honest, you won't mistake them for each other. 
As for the strap, well the Tissot clasp will work with any other strap.
The Orient Bambino is a steal, I must admit. The Visodate has a certain something about it. And just to throw another spanner in the works, have you looked at the Hamilton ThinOMatic or Jazzmaster range?



WillMK5 said:


> I walked into an AD is Manhattan a few hours ago and asked to try on a silver version of this watch. The salesperson started to explain to me what an automatic movement was... but quickly realized I knew the watch, the movement, and she stopped trying to sell to me like I was new to automatic watches. Within a few minutes she quoted me a price 25% below MSRP. I didn't pull the trigger but took her card an told her I would let her know soon.
> 
> Here's my holdup. I'm used to watches a little bit larger. I'm 6'0 tall and usually wear either a 42mm or 44mm watch. Both are on the sportier side, although I consider my Mido Multifort to be dressier than most watches. Still, compared to the vintage looks of the Visodate, it's quite sporty.
> 
> On my wrist the Visodate seemed small. In the reflection of the mirror it was OK, but just looking at it on my wrist I felt like it was tiny. I'm also not in love with the domed sapphire, I prefer flat crystals. Still, I appreciate the history and aesthetics of the Visodate, and I'm sure it would look great with a suit or tux. Do I go back and try it on wearing something dressier so it feels more comfortable on my wrist? The price was so tempting too!


Six feet tall is not exactly huge. The Visodate is 40mm, the perfect size for this style of watch, IMHO. Perhaps go back and try it on with a jacket and shirt. Forget about how it looks on your wrist and just see how it looks in comaprison to the rest of you. Check it out on your wrist in a full length mirror. 
If it doesn't thrill you, no matter. As I stated above, check out Hamilton. They've got some nice dressy pieces in a 43mm size if you prefer it. 
Best of luck.


----------



## WillMK5

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



teeritz said:


> Six feet tall is not exactly huge. The Visodate is 40mm, the perfect size for this style of watch, IMHO. Perhaps go back and try it on with a jacket and shirt. Forget about how it looks on your wrist and just see how it looks in comaprison to the rest of you. Check it out on your wrist in a full length mirror.
> If it doesn't thrill you, no matter. As I stated above, check out Hamilton. They've got some nice dressy pieces in a 43mm size if you prefer it.
> Best of luck.


You're right, I know it's a good size for the piece and for what I'm looking for, it's just a change style wise and size wise from what I'm used to. Ill go back during the week and try it on again.

As for the 43mm Hamilton, they're nice but seem too large for what I'm trying to achieve.


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

One more thing. When you do go back to try it on, put the watch on, stand in front of a mirror, and cross your arms, making sure to let the watch peek out from your shirt cuff.
Good luck.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Which ad. Bought mine at diamonds and dials near penn I mostly like divers but this is about as big a vintage look as you're going to get I want an old pie pan omega but their tiny


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## WillMK5

Michael G. Curry said:


> Which ad. Bought mine at diamonds and dials near penn I mostly like divers but this is about as big a vintage look as you're going to get I want an old pie pan omega but their tiny
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Bassano Jewelers on 57th and 3rd Ave

They're an AD for Tissot, Oris, Longines, Ball and a few others.


----------



## jlondono77

Great review! I prefer the new lug design, I think it gives the watch a sleeker look that fits the heritage of the watch better. The sloping case and domed crystal are great. Awesome design all around!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

WillMK5 said:


> Bassano Jewelers on 57th and 3rd Ave
> 
> They're an AD for Tissot, Oris, Longines, Ball and a few others.


Need to check it put my office is on third how is their ball selection? Grand central watch is pretty good for ball

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## tdk88

You can add another watch to your tally teeritz. Tried to be strong for years but your review slowly wore me down. No regrets though.


----------



## Bodo9

Bought this watch a few months ago. It seems to go too fast! It gains up to 20 seconds a day. Is that 'normal'/acceptable?

Many thanks for any advice.

B


----------



## cgalny

I received mine (new) a couple of days ago and am both impressed and happy with the watch. I'm a sucker for analog white dials in this size. The watch looks beautiful and considerably more expensive than it is. I'm not too crazy about the strap, however, as has already been mentioned, but I have such a large wrist that it won't matter because I will have to replace the strap anyway. 

I'm going to wait for the movement to break in before assessing its accuracy, but so far it is running a bit on the fast side. Isn't the recommended break in period for automatics about three weeks? I could live with +/- 20 seconds/day if necessay, but something along the lines of +/- 10 seconds/day would make me feel much better. I normally regulate watches myself, but since this case back one has no notches for unscrewing the back, or recesses to snap it off, doing it myself is out of the question since I do not have the proper tools or know-how necessary to remove the back.

I'm glad I bought it (got a very good price on eBay) and really like the watch. Unlike most of my other watches, I plan on wearing this one regularly.


----------



## c0de

Two questions:
- Anyone has a picture of the watch (white face preferable) on a 6.5" wrist? trying to decide if it's too big.
- What's a reasonable price range for grey market (PM websites if you know any) and second hand price range. At about $500 AD, i'm finding mid 400s for used and/or grey market too high.. what are your thoughts..

PS: I have never bought a watch on the interwebz, or used.
Any input appreciated.. let's hope this one works for me because it's EXACTLY what i'm looking for.


----------



## teeritz

Have another look at the pics in my review. My wrists are 6.5 inch. Personally, it's a good sized watch for wrists of this size.


----------



## cgalny

c0de said:


> Two questions:
> - Anyone has a picture of the watch (white face preferable) on a 6.5" wrist? trying to decide if it's too big.
> - What's a reasonable price range for grey market (PM websites if you know any) and second hand price range. At about $500 AD, i'm finding mid 400s for used and/or grey market too high.. what are your thoughts..
> 
> PS: I have never bought a watch on the interwebz, or used.
> Any input appreciated.. let's hope this one works for me because it's EXACTLY what i'm looking for.


I have a very large wrist so the Tissot is definitely not too big for me. I don't think it would be too big for a 6.5 inch wrist, either. The strap is too short for me, so I'm in the process of deciding what to replace the strap with.

I paid $427.xx shipped, no tax (I'm in NY) for mine last week, brand new, from a dealer on eBay. I can't find it at that low a price anywhere at the moment, including eBay. $500 at an AD would be a very very good price for a brand new one. If I had been able to find one new for that price, at an AD, I would have gone that route. I think anything under $450 new, grey market, would be a good price, assuming the merchant is well known, highly rated, and offered his own warranty.

This is a beautiful watch...or should I say the dial is beautiful. I have several white dialed watches, but this one is already my favorite white dial.

Having said all that, I am a bit concerned because it's hanging in there are around +20 seconds a day, which I realize is most likely acceptable for a new, not broken-in, automatic. But it makes me uneasy, even moreso because I normally regulate the accuracy of my own watches. The Tissot, however, seems to have a snap on/off back, and I have no idea how to go about removing it without ruining the back. If the accuracy does not improve, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I'd hate to return it. I'm hoping the accuracy will improve, but I'm not confident. I've had $50 Seiko automatics that starated out at +/- 2-3 minutes a day that wound up at +/- 2 seconds/24 hours after a few weeks and a bit of timing.


----------



## Angelo534

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Thanks for the excellent review and pictures!


----------



## teeritz

It may settle down to less than 20 secs a day, but I'm not so sure. It's a press-back, so there's a trick to getting them open, but I'd be more concerned with making sure I could get the back back on. What if you took it to a watchmaker and slip him twenty bucks to get the caseback off?
For the record, my VisoDate runs +17 seconds per day.


----------



## c0de

cgalny said:


> I have a very large wrist so the Tissot is definitely not too big for me. I don't think it would be too big for a 6.5 inch wrist, either. The strap is too short for me, so I'm in the process of deciding what to replace the strap with.
> 
> I paid $427.xx shipped, no tax (I'm in NY) for mine last week, brand new, from a dealer on eBay. I can't find it at that low a price anywhere at the moment, including eBay. $500 at an AD would be a very very good price for a brand new one. If I had been able to find one new for that price, at an AD, I would have gone that route. I think anything under $450 new, grey market, would be a good price, assuming the merchant is well known, highly rated, and offered his own warranty.
> 
> This is a beautiful watch...or should I say the dial is beautiful. I have several white dialed watches, but this one is already my favorite white dial.
> 
> Having said all that, I am a bit concerned because it's hanging in there are around +20 seconds a day, which I realize is most likely acceptable for a new, not broken-in, automatic. But it makes me uneasy, even moreso because I normally regulate the accuracy of my own watches. The Tissot, however, seems to have a snap on/off back, and I have no idea how to go about removing it without ruining the back. If the accuracy does not improve, I'm not sure what I'm going to do. I'd hate to return it. I'm hoping the accuracy will improve, but I'm not confident. I've had $50 Seiko automatics that starated out at +/- 2-3 minutes a day that wound up at +/- 2 seconds/24 hours after a few weeks and a bit of timing.


Thanks for the input, currently deciding between two online watch retailers, $450 and $418. The reason i haven't pulled the plug on the latter is because I need to research them a bit this morning (for warranty reasons)


----------



## michaelmaker

c0de said:


> - Anyone has a picture of the watch (white face preferable) on a 6.5" wrist? trying to decide if it's too big.


My wrist is about 6.5" -- I have to wear bands at the smallest spacing -- and I think it fits fine. It looks a bit big in this picture, but when you're not zoomed in on it it looks fine.

You'll probably need to buy a new strap as the deployant strap is uncomfortable on small wrists. (It's also just a crappy, ugly strap.) I'm rocking a Hirsch Camelgrain that's very comfortable and breaking in nicely.


----------



## cgalny

teeritz said:


> It may settle down to less than 20 secs a day, but I'm not so sure. It's a press-back, so there's a trick to getting them open, but I'd be more concerned with making sure I could get the back back on. What if you took it to a watchmaker and slip him twenty bucks to get the caseback off?
> For the record, my VisoDate runs +17 seconds per day.


Over the past 80 consecutive hours mine is +50 seconds in total, which is about 15 seconds/day. However, it started out at +20 seconds, so it's probably currently better than 15 seconds/day. It does seem to be settling down a bit. I figure I can tolerate a 10 second daily inaccuracy, but I'm not sure about 20.

I'd gladly take it to a jeweler or watchmaker and have them remove the back, but frankly I've had terrible luck with the local ones. They'd almost certainly scratch it up and probably be not too happy about charging a small fee for a minor issue such as this. Unfortunately, that's the kind of jeweler/watchmaker I'm dealing with locally.


----------



## Bodo9

Was advised by Tissot themselves that the tolerance for this model is -5/+20 sec per day. They have suggested that I send the watch in for examination to avoid further gaining


----------



## c0de

michaelmaker said:


> My wrist is about 6.5" -- I have to wear bands at the smallest spacing -- and I think it fits fine. It looks a bit big in this picture, but when you're not zoomed in on it it looks fine.
> 
> You'll probably need to buy a new strap as the deployant strap is uncomfortable on small wrists. (It's also just a crappy, ugly strap.) I'm rocking a Hirsch Camelgrain that's very comfortable and breaking in nicely.
> 
> View attachment 904342


Michael, you are a mind reader.. I was looking back at this thread to see what band brands are recommended. I'd like to purchase a black one, and a light brown (creme?) one..
Mine should be shipping out any time now. Bought used, purchased originally from an AD (this way i get a warranty) Can't wait till it's here, but would think it'll take 10 days or so seeing as how it's travelling from EU to US.


----------



## cgalny

I put my Tissot Visodate on an automatic winder and left it there for 64 hours, just to be sure it was getting the proper amount of movement. During that period it ran approximately +17 seconds/day. I realize this is within Tissot's specifications, but I'm still not happy with that number.

I'm truly in a quandry. I don't know what to do with the watch. Frankly, I've never been overly fond of automatics because many of them (new and used) routinely run out of juice sooner than they should, even with proper arm movement. I'm fond of Rolex perpetuals (+2 sec/day or better) and Seiko automatics (+2-3 sec/day after my regulation), because they have consistenly provided me with the best accuracy. I prefer hand wound movements, which I've always been able to depend on and which (for me) have been almost as accurate.

Because I just can't tame my insatiable degenerate watch buying habit, the other day I acquired a new Orient EV0S005W automatic for $104 shipped. Comparing it to the Tissot is somewhat painful, because the Orient (sitting on my desk with the occasional shake) is keeping time at +4.5 seconds/day over the past three days. And it's beautiful. I have no opinion regarding its durability because I've had it for only a few days. But for the money...it's an impressive timepiece.

Before I'm criticised for judging a watch strictly for its accuracy...no, I do not believe the be all and end all of watches is based on accuracy. After all, you can buy a $20 quartz that will put most automatics and hand winders to shame. I recently bought a new Bulova Precisionist (quartz) for $99 shipped, that for the past week has been running at +0 seconds in total. So, no I do not judge a watch strictly on accuracy.

Having said all that...several others have mentioned (complained?) about the Tissot's accuracy. I am not a watchmaker or watch expert, but I don't understand why Tissot can't put a more accurate automatic movement in this model. I'm torn between returning it (the return period is running out) and keeping it because I've always admired Tissot, and still like the dial very much.

Please excuse the not quite in proper focus photos; I was in a bit of a hurry.


----------



## cgalny

Today is the last day of the 14 day return window that the online merchant (eBay) I bought the watch from provides. I'm returning the Tissot. 

I've been tracking the watch's accuracy for 14 days, and it varied between +17 to +20 seconds/24 hours, the most recent 24 hour period being +17 seconds. Though perhaps at the upper end of Tissot's acceptable range for this model, it's not acceptable to me, so back it goes. I still like the dial very much, but not quite as much as when I first received it. Not sure why.

I like the appearance of the above Orient dial more, though the issue of its durability remains to be discovered. The Orient has been running at +9 to +10 seconds per 24 hours sitting on my desk (with the occasional shake of course). For it's price, that's acceptable, though not outstanding.


----------



## powerfuled

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Could you pm me with the info on this mesh strap please 


camb66 said:


> I'm wearing mine on mesh for summer
> .
> View attachment 571417


----------



## Sam_Kidder

Well, you can go ahead and chalk up another "victim" of this review. I received a Visodate for Christmas (put on my wish list immediately after reading through this thread). Thanks for the excellent review and pics. I have a feeling I'll be enjoying this watch for years to come.


----------



## c0de

Mine came in! Bought from a WUS member an all around great deal (has warranty! a big plus for me) and now the obligatory...


WRIST SHOT!!!










(I'm way too excited, ain't I?)


----------



## lonewolf9

Can anyone report if this watch has any lume on the dial or hands? It looks like it doesn't from what I gather in the pictures.


----------



## teeritz

Nope, no lume whatsoever. This is a daytime watch. Although, the hands are slightly faceted to reflect light, which is fine in low-light conditions, but won't help much in pitch-darkness.


----------



## neolamp

I have been "stalking" the Visodate and pulled the trigger - looking forward to getting the watch on my wrist. Great review - very informative. I purchased the black dial on steel case.


----------



## victorzwk

Can someone tell how to open the caseback of this watch? Is ti a press in or screw in caseback? Thanks!


----------



## teeritz

JayArem said:


> Does anyone have this watch and a Speedmaster Pro? If so, is there a big size difference when worn on the wr


The Visodate and Speedy are two very different case designs and they will obviously wear differently on the wrist. Having said that, the size difference between the two is minimal, but noticeable. It's only a couple of millimetres, but I personally think that if the Visodate were any larger than 40 mil, it wouldn't look right.



victorzwk said:


> Can someone tell how to open the caseback of this watch? Is ti a press in or screw in caseback? Thanks!


It's a press-in caseback. I wouldn't try opening it myself. Something tells me that it requires a special tool that Tissot use in their workshops, similar to some of their models from the 1960s.


----------



## TimepieceRookie

Hi Teeritz,

A new to watch world but I understand the ETA 2836-2 movement in this watch is available in four executions or grades: Standard, Elaborated (improved), Top and Chronometer.

Do you happen to know which is found in the Tissot Vidodate?


----------



## teeritz

I have no idea, but if I had to guess, I would say Elaborated. This would explain the low price and the finish on the movement of this watch. For all I know, it may even be Top grade, but the timekeeping of my model (+15 secs per day) would indicate Elaborated. Like I say, it's just a guess on my part. 
Welcome to the forums, too, by the way!


----------



## TimepieceRookie

Thanks for the welcome mate.  And your response. It's a whole community I never knew existed having only ever owned fashion watches.

One more question for you. Do you need to screw the crown down on this watch for it to be waterproof?


----------



## teeritz

It's a non-screw down crown. At 30m water-resistant, this watch is not made for swimming, no matter what anybody says. I saw too many 30-50m w/r watches come into my store with water entry issues over 12+ years of selling watches. The Visodate is designed as splash proof as far as I'm concerned. If some water hits it while your washing your face, if a girl throws a glassful of champagne (or worse, Chardonnay) at you after you've attempted some sleazy pick-up line, it'll be fine. If you're going for a swim, wear a different watch. 
Its a great watch. And the faster you get away from wearing fashion watches, the better. Although Gucci did bring out a very nice watch last year.


----------



## TimepieceRookie

teeritz said:


> (or worse, Chardonnay)


Hahahaha

Ok thanks, Warning Heeded.


----------



## goelnave

Hi Teeritz,

I joined WUS just now to reply to this thread. I came accross Tissot Heritage Visodate yesterday on amazon.com advertisement followed by your detailed review when I was researching about this watch on the internet, and today I have this watch on my wrist. I bought this from my local AD who gave me a decent deal on this. I must admit I absolutely love this watch. Thanks for your review of this watch which helped me decide.

Cheers


----------



## teeritz

You know, goelnave, I was going to write a long reply tonight when I had some free time. I'm glad you found the info you needed. It's a great watch. Enjoy it, and thanks for the kind words!


----------



## wileywf

Can someone confirm--is the deployant clasp on the Visodate the same as the one on the PRC200 with the exception of the Tissot signature? It looks like it is, but I just want to confirm.


----------



## Lemper

My father has this. It's a wonderful watch.


----------



## AJ360

mate, it's AJ from Indonesia,, just got myself a visodate thanks to your review. a great watch indeed. been 3 weeks accompany me to work. cheers


----------



## swiftgs

I also got a black visodate today 

Our local AD stops selling Tissot so all the tissots goes with 50% off the retail price. I was there for a PRS 516 valjoux chrono but they didn't had any (automatic)(Tissot)chronos at all. Went out and home to return a hour later. 

Checked the prices on the net and for approx 275 usd it smiled to nice to me. So now I own a Visodate as well for even an retro price 

275 usd for this watch buying from an official dealer with warranty is a really good deal. I even doubted to buy the white dial version as well. Hehehe. 

Now the hunt begins for a nice mesh strap for the summer


----------



## olbez

I have the same black visodate - it's a fantastic watch! I really like the dome crystal and old fashioned logos. Got a ton of compliments on it too...

Wear in good health!



swiftgs said:


> I also got a black visodate today
> 
> Our local AD stops selling Tissot so all the tissots goes with 50% off the retail price. I was there for a PRS 516 valjoux chrono but they didn't had any (automatic)(Tissot)chronos at all. Went out and home to return a hour later.
> 
> Checked the prices on the net and for approx 275 usd it smiled to nice to me. So now I own a Visodate as well for even an retro price
> 
> 275 usd for this watch buying from an official dealer with warranty is a really good deal. I even doubted to buy the white dial version as well. Hehehe.
> 
> Now the hunt begins for a nice mesh strap for the summer


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Love my Visodate but am coming to appreciate who Tissot heritage line the pr516gl is on my list as well as his prince II

http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T07143...TF8&colid=3VAVMXHNWWCDI&coliid=I2SQRNM3YA9W95

http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-T56162...TF8&colid=3VAVMXHNWWCDI&coliid=I2H9OOGSFH0VFR

Teeritz and all the Visodate lovers opinions?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## teeritz

MikeCfromLI said:


> Love my Visodate but am coming to appreciate who Tissot heritage line the pr516gl is on my list as well as his prince II
> 
> Tissot PR 516 mens T0714301104100 Men's Blue Automatic Heritage 0714301104100: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> Tissot Men's T56162252 Heritage Classics Prince II Collection Watch: Watches: Amazon.com
> 
> Teeritz and all the Visodate lovers opinions?


Never met a 516 that I didn't like. The first re-issue from 2003 was a beauty. The hour markers were attached to the chapter ring around the dial so that all three hands would pass UNDER them. Very clever watch. Although it had a car-racing themed design, this watch had a slightly modern military watch look about it to me. Something to do with the 1-12 numerals on the outer bezel. I almost bought one, but the 50m water-resistance was a deal-breaker. 
Regarding the new 516 GL, it's another winner from Tissot. One word of caution; if you're considering the bracelet model, you need to try it on first. It's a cuff design. On my 6.5 inch wrist, I didn't stand a chance of getting a comfortable fit.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Thanks Teeritz also that swirlie prince is calling me



teeritz said:


> Never met a 516 that I didn't like. The first re-issue from 2003 was a beauty. The hour markers were attached to the chapter ring around the dial so that all three hands would pass UNDER them. Very clever watch. Although it had a car-racing themed design, this watch had a slightly modern military watch look about it to me. Something to do with the 1-12 numerals on the outer bezel. I almost bought one, but the 50m water-resistance was a deal-breaker.
> Regarding the new 516 GL, it's another winner from Tissot. One word of caution; if you're considering the bracelet model, you need to try it on first. It's a cuff design. On my 6.5 inch wrist, I didn't stand a chance of getting a comfortable fit.


----------



## GBLOCK

Hi teeritz,

More than 2 years on and your post continues to influence the purchase of yet another Visodate.

Thanks for the review - I went for the black dial, stainless steel case.

Enjoying my first automatic thoroughly


----------



## teeritz

GBLOCK said:


> Hi teeritz,
> 
> More than 2 years on and your post continues to influence the purchase of yet another Visodate.
> 
> Thanks for the review - I went for the black dial, stainless steel case.
> 
> Enjoying my first automatic thoroughly


I am amazed at how many hits this review has had. God knows I must have looked at it ten thousand times myself since I first wrote it, but I think it has more to do with how good a watch the Visodate is rather than the review itself.

It's a great watch, no doubt about it. Enjoy your black one. It's a classy-looking piece.
Cheers from a fellow Melbournian!


----------



## GBLOCK

Fellow Melbournian? I didn't even realise! Fantastic, will have to get in touch when I'm ready for my next purchase...

*Cough* Please review the Luxury Powermatic Chronometre when one arrives at your store *Cough*


----------



## Eurythmic

I bought a few months ago the SS with brown deployment clasp. Very nice. I will be buying the SS with black deployment soon. A friend will be purchasing one for his son when he graduates university.

Your pictures and text coupled with a fantastic watch at an awesome price has done it for me.

Thanks !



teeritz said:


> I am amazed at how many hits this review has had. God knows I must have looked at it ten thousand times myself since I first wrote it, but I think it has more to do with how good a watch the Visodate is rather than the review itself.
> 
> It's a great watch, no doubt about it. Enjoy your black one. It's a classy-looking piece.
> Cheers from a fellow Melbournian!


----------



## jazztein

Add another buyer after reading this. I had already looked at it for a couple of days online, but this review confirmed what I was thinking and went ahead and bought it yesterday. Thanks!


----------



## GBLOCK

Just changed mine over (after spending 15 minutes figuring out how to do it being my first time!) onto a Hirsch strap after seeing what people meant about the OEM strap feeling a bit cheap. Chuffed! Love this watch even more.


----------



## leomund

Hi all - my first post. I just bought this watch in part because of this great review. I love the looks - it is the first nice (over $100 in my vocab) watch I have ever owned and I am definitely a noob. It took me a long time to figure out the band (butterfly clasp) and I find it kind of annoying because to obtain the level of tightness I need to keep it from slipping on my wrist results in the band being too tight to get over my hand. As a result, I have to have it loose to get on my hand, then try and push the clasp up without the buckle loosening. It is a hassle. That is my only gripe so far.

However, I have a question that I would greatly appreciate if someone could answer. I must be an idiot but I can't seem to set the day and date in a way that it tracks properly. I feel like I have tried every combo, so for example. If today is Wed 5/15/13, I set the day and date to Wed 5/5/13 in the morning, then it will change to 5/6/13 in the evening. but if I make the same settings in the afternoon, it still doesn't track properly. I know it must be obvious but if there is any kind soul that can help a novice out, I would greatly appreciate it. Also why do some days have a red number in front of them and does this have something to do with how to set the watch?

Thanks!


----------



## russny2000

Hello. I usually set previous day and date, and then manualy turn it one or two rounds as need it.


----------



## GBLOCK

As russny2000 said, set the day/date before today and manually adjust the time forward. The red numbers in front of the days are just an alternative.option to just having the day displayed.The red number just indicates the day of the week - 1MON 2TUE 3WED etc.

Did you get the white or black dial?

Either way, enjoy the watch!


----------



## leomund

Thanks guys! I knew there must be some easy way I was missing. I haven't worn a watch for 15 years so I am rusty. @GBlock - I went with the white dial. I really love it! Every now and then you get a product that checks every box you were looking for and at a reasonable price. This is one of those for me!


----------



## romeo0119

I just got mine a few weeks ago, how long does the watch stay alive for without having the wind it?? The reason why I asked because it would die after two days which I think it's normal but I wore it the whole week and I took off the watch last night around 7pm and this morning at 9, I noticed it was dead. Anyone know why?


----------



## teeritz

Hi romeo0119, the watch has a power reserve of around 40 hours when fully wound. Wind the watch by hand. Give it about fifteen to twenty winds and then put it on your wrist and go about your day-to-day activities. Take it off before you go to bed and check it in the morning. If it has stopped overnight, then take it back to the store and see if they'll exchange it. 
Or, if you really want to test it out properly, wind it forty turns by hand. That should be enough to fully wind it. There's no risk of overwinding it. You won't break anything whether you wind it forty times or 400 times. As long as you keep moving, the rotor will keep winding. If the watch stops overnight, then you know you have a problem with it. 
It's annoying, but it's an easy fix. Since you've had it less than a month, I would push for a replacement rather than a repair. The Visodate is a great watch. Don't let this tarnish the experience for you. 
Hope this helps, and best of luck.


----------



## romeo0119

I will try as you suggested, thank you


----------



## gabe17

Hi Leomund,

There are two clasps on the band, I think you're only opening the one.

I made the same mistake when I got mine. The second is hard to open the first time so you worry you will break it, but just give it a tug.

Cheers



leomund said:


> Hi all - my first post. I just bought this watch in part because of this great review. I love the looks - it is the first nice (over $100 in my vocab) watch I have ever owned and I am definitely a noob. It took me a long time to figure out the band (butterfly clasp) and I find it kind of annoying because to obtain the level of tightness I need to keep it from slipping on my wrist results in the band being too tight to get over my hand. As a result, I have to have it loose to get on my hand, then try and push the clasp up without the buckle loosening. It is a hassle. That is my only gripe so far.
> 
> However, I have a question that I would greatly appreciate if someone could answer. I must be an idiot but I can't seem to set the day and date in a way that it tracks properly. I feel like I have tried every combo, so for example. If today is Wed 5/15/13, I set the day and date to Wed 5/5/13 in the morning, then it will change to 5/6/13 in the evening. but if I make the same settings in the afternoon, it still doesn't track properly. I know it must be obvious but if there is any kind soul that can help a novice out, I would greatly appreciate it. Also why do some days have a red number in front of them and does this have something to do with how to set the watch?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## romeo0119

So I'm thinking about getting a new strap for the watch. Can't decide between Hirsch grand duke or Modena. Anyone have either one of these can give me some input? And I assume both of them are compatible w the deployment clasp right?


----------



## bl10

I would hesitate on the modena based on my personal experience. It doesn't feel like leather and has a cheap, plastic-like feel to it. I got the navy blue one btw, and the croc/alligator pattern is barely discernible unless up close and feeling the material. 

On topic: Does anyone have problems with the water-resistance of the watch? My current daily is a diver and I'm really hesitating on the lack of a screw-down crown on the visodate. From videos, it looks very easy to pull out the crown and I'm worried that the visodate won't last long - despite my daily routine involving mostly indoor activites.


----------



## ses4me

Teeritz's review has claimed yet another victim. Picked this up a couple of weeks ago from a fellow WUS member. Love it!http://


----------



## kehyi

And here's mine, albeit 11 months late. And yes, Teeritz ought to get a commission for every Visodate sold due to this thread.


----------



## andybiotic

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Holy.... is that a Pelikan 500 in one of your pictures?! I always wanted one of those.... Too expensive, I settled for a 400 instead... Great watch, great pen!


----------



## Jolo Lo

Hi all,

I bought this watch as well for $540 from AD after tax. 

I do love this watch but it worries me a little that no one has mentioned how loud this watch is. Makes me worried about mine. 

The rotor sounds very loud and it feels like something is loose inside. The escapement is also loud that I can hear it distinctly while resting my head on my fist. 

I let the service center take a look at it. It's about +7s/day though which was beyond by expectations. I hope it'll stay that way after swatch is done with it.


----------



## olbez

Jolo Lo said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I bought this watch as well for $540 from AD after tax.
> 
> I do love this watch but it worries me a little that no one has mentioned how loud this watch is. Makes me worried about mine.
> 
> The rotor sounds very loud and it feels like something is loose inside. The escapement is also loud that I can hear it distinctly while resting my head on my fist.
> 
> I let the service center take a look at it. It's about +7s/day though which was beyond by expectations. I hope it'll stay that way after swatch is done with it.


That's rather odd that it's loud. Mine is about +2-3 secs a day right now which is incredible. I'll probably get better for you once the movement is broken in.


----------



## mustachebandit

Anybody ever put a bracelet on this watch? Outside of leather straps, I have only seen this watch on mesh.


----------



## bl10

mustachebandit said:


> Anybody ever put a bracelet on this watch? Outside of leather straps, I have only seen this watch on mesh.


The bad thing about the Visodate is that you cannot put a bracelet on it due to the shape of the lugs. So your only option other than leather are NATO/ZULU straps and mesh straps, which don't suit the watch imo.


----------



## thewallin

So now I have a Visodate story to tell.... I come from a long line of fashion watches and a few nicer ones, nothing spectacular though. I always had a interest but went for looks rather than reading up on which watch actually might be better quality, value etc. This spring I found myself at the airport in Cologne, Germany. Had a couple of hours to kill and of course ended up in the most feared and dangerous place in an airport (except the place with the rubber glove), the watch store. I was only looking like usual but all of a sudden I bought a brand spanking new Tissot Coutorier: T035.627.16.051.01. the black version with orange dials. I don't think this is one of the more popular models but I fell for it.

Fast forward until now...

In a couple of days we have a trip planned and I made a deal with my wife that if we found something special we would allow ourselves a treat and not pay to much attention to wether we need it or not, i.e. jewellery or a bag for her and possibly a watch for me. Every year on vacation we make this deal but I rarely find a watch I like and I do enjoy looking at prices and reviews before purchasing. This year besides these points I was also dealing with the fact that I had made a serious watch purchase only a couple of months ago. Nevertheless the deal was made just incase.

So friday night I just started random browsing for watches to get a sense what's out there and prices and so on. Not looking at anything specific. I end up here in this forum and eventually end up in this thread, read all pages and registered just in case I thought of questions.

I have seen images of the Visodate before and really liking it. I usually like some more buttons and details on my watches but still I found myself thinking that the somewhat understated nature of the Visodate was cool. I was not immediately crazy about buying it but I thought that if I see it in a store I will try it on and see how I like it.

So yesterday me and the wife went out without kids todo last minute shopping before the vacation coming up on wednesday. Suddenly we went by a watch store and I thought that it might be a good idea to browse a bit to see what some of the watches I liked online looked like in "person". I honestly did not have the Visodate specifically in mind at this point, just a watch of interest with a bunch of others. Had a look around and not really finding anything special, so we continue with the errands when we come upon another watch store, nothing special there either.

After a while we done with errands and start moving towards the car when I remember one final watch place and we decide we might as well check it out seeing as we are without kids and enjoying the "quiet" time. Walking in the store I am hoping that I will at least get a look at the Visodate because it is one of the few I didn't get to see "live".

And suddenly there it is..... and I know I am in trouble. My wife looks at me.... she nods: alright, try it on, you know that you could buy your vacation thing right now...

So I put it on and to make a looong story sort of end short, I bought it there on the spot, white dial, brown leather and I am so happy about it. This for me is a almost perfect watch, I am 41 years old, I dress up for work but have a casual after work style and this Visodate just rocks both ways. So to sum it up, 2 Tissots in one year and there are still some months to go of 2013 and I feel like have awaken something dangerous. I might have to block this forum 








​


----------



## olbez

thewallin said:


> So now I have a Visodate story to tell.... I come from a long line of fashion watches and a few nicer ones, nothing spectacular though. I always had a interest but went for looks rather than reading up on which watch actually might be better quality, value etc. This spring I found myself at the airport in Cologne, Germany. Had a couple of hours to kill and of course ended up in the most feared and dangerous place in an airport (except the place with the rubber glove), the watch store. I was only looking like usual but all of a sudden I bought a brand spanking new Tissot Coutorier: T035.627.16.051.01. the black version with orange dials. I don't think this is one of the more popular models but I fell for it.
> 
> Fast forward until now...
> 
> In a couple of days we have a trip planned and I made a deal with my wife that if we found something special we would allow ourselves a treat and not pay to much attention to wether we need it or not, i.e. jewellery or a bag for her and possibly a watch for me. Every year on vacation we make this deal but I rarely find a watch I like and I do enjoy looking at prices and reviews before purchasing. This year besides these points I was also dealing with the fact that I had made a serious watch purchase only a couple of months ago. Nevertheless the deal was made just incase.
> 
> So friday night I just started random browsing for watches to get a sense what's out there and prices and so on. Not looking at anything specific. I end up here in this forum and eventually end up in this thread, read all pages and registered just in case I thought of questions.
> 
> I have seen images of the Visodate before and really liking it. I usually like some more buttons and details on my watches but still I found myself thinking that the somewhat understated nature of the Visodate was cool. I was not immediately crazy about buying it but I thought that if I see it in a store I will try it on and see how I like it.
> 
> So yesterday me and the wife went out without kids todo last minute shopping before the vacation coming up on wednesday. Suddenly we went by a watch store and I thought that it might be a good idea to browse a bit to see what some of the watches I liked online looked like in "person". I honestly did not have the Visodate specifically in mind at this point, just a watch of interest with a bunch of others. Had a look around and not really finding anything special, so we continue with the errands when we come upon another watch store, nothing special there either.
> 
> After a while we done with errands and start moving towards the car when I remember one final watch place and we decide we might as well check it out seeing as we are without kids and enjoying the "quiet" time. Walking in the store I am hoping that I will at least get a look at the Visodate because it is one of the few I didn't get to see "live".
> 
> And suddenly there it is..... and I know I am in trouble. My wife looks at me.... she nods: alright, try it on, you know that you could buy your vacation thing right now...
> 
> So I put it on and to make a looong story sort of end short, I bought it there on the spot, white dial, brown leather and I am so happy about it. This for me is a almost perfect watch, I am 41 years old, I dress up for work but have a casual after work style and this Visodate just rocks both ways. So to sum it up, 2 Tissots in one year and there are still some months to go of 2013 and I feel like have awaken something dangerous. I might have to block this forum
> ​


Haha, you're in trouble buddy! I am kind of in a similar boat. Got my silver Le Locle on a bracelet, tried to move to something more classic and Visodate came out and hit the spot just perfectly. Now I am looking for a good GMT/24-Hour watch, preferably with blue accents and Heritage Traveler comes out with blue hands... Skeleton... yep, just out.

Tissot make it easier for me to buy other brands!


----------



## mustachebandit

bl10 said:


> The bad thing about the Visodate is that you cannot put a bracelet on it due to the shape of the lugs. So your only option other than leather are NATO/ZULU straps and mesh straps, which don't suit the watch imo.


Well that explains that lack of bracelet photos haha. Thanks a lot for the info!


----------



## Trickwheel

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Really like the Lanco


----------



## Alec J

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



camb66 said:


> I'm wearing mine on mesh for summer
> .
> View attachment 571417


Could someone please tell me where to find this this mesh band?
Thank you in advance.
AJ


----------



## tobias.bjorch

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Hi!
I start of with an apology for the poor image-quality (Google Nexus 7). As you hopefully can see in this picture my Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic is broken. The assignment crown has fallen of and I am no longer able to wind or change the time/date. I made a small sobbing sound when i realized that something was broken. Have anyone encountered the same accident and if so, what's the repairing cost for such damage?

I have a friend who is a former watchmaker which is willing to take a look at it. But I wonder if the watch needs a new crown or if it's possible to repair it? Or should I skip that thought and just bring it to an autorized reseller to get a price for the reparation-costs immediately?


----------



## eskerman

Im stuck between black dial Visodate and silver PRS516 Automatic .. like both but cant make a decision - unless I buy both ..eh not in budget.

That black Visodate is really a stunning looking watch and I like the vintage clean design

Can buy Visodate in local AD for about €410 ( have a little bit of discount in there as well)

Paul


----------



## Gorman22

Great write up. The Tissot Visodate is on my short list of watches to purchase. Those are some of the best pics I've seen.


----------



## armybuck041

Anyone thought about swapping some 2500 Aqua Terra hands on to one of these to get some lume?

I'm 99% sure the AT hands will swap over (same size) and the 39.2mm should fit the dial well. Hmm...


----------



## omegaman600

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

When I was looking for THE watch* some time ago I had the choice between a Hamilton Viewmatic and yours. 
With hindsight the hands on the Hammy has too long hands and this one has to short ones. 
Great watches they both are. 40mm diameter, automatic movements (the same basic movement, actually) and a nice sophisticated look. 
But the Hamilton is a bit less formal and a bit more modern looking.

Anyway: Congrats on the new watch!

*I have bought four watches since.


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



omegaman600 said:


> When I was looking for THE watch* some time ago I had the choice between a Hamilton Viewmatic and yours.
> With hindsight the hands on the Hammy has too long hands and this one has to short ones.
> Great watches they both are. 40mm diameter, automatic movements (the same basic movement, actually) and a nice sophisticated look.
> But the Hamilton is a bit less formal and a bit more modern looking.
> 
> Anyway: Congrats on the new watch!
> 
> *I have bought four watches since.


Tomorrow makes three years since I posted up this review. This Visodate of mine is no longer new.
And I like the Viewmatic, but the Thin-O-Matic has a nice Sixties look to it.


----------



## Ursus

Wow, I can't believe how this thread blew up  Many years ago I read this thread in the middle of my decision making process between Le Locle or Visodate. I'm still so very very happy I took the Visodate. I now earn enough to upgrade, but when I browse through some of the watches I kinda like (Omega Aqua Terra mostly), I can't convince myself that I like them more then the Visodate lol. Great watch really.

I wanted to add to this thread (I should add pictures, in fact, I will later on) that there are many straps that fit this one. I have the silver/white dial and have:

- The standard bracelet, still looking OK after a lot of wear (the black rubber on the sides peeled of, so I took it of entirely, looks better that way);
- A mesh bracelet, this actually looks refreshing in summer  Some people really don't like it, but for me it feels like a totally new/different watch then;
- Bond strap, I plain love this combo, nothing to say.

Now I'm looking into this one to add (see attached picture)








Anyone a clue if such a 'tan' leather strap would look good, or anyone (even better) out there with a picture to show and tell?


----------



## xyrium

Ursus said:


> Wow, I can't believe how this thread blew up  Many years ago I read this thread in the middle of my decision making process between Le Locle or Visodate. I'm still so very very happy I took the Visodate. I now earn enough to upgrade, but when I browse through some of the watches I kinda like (Omega Aqua Terra mostly), I can't convince myself that I like them more then the Visodate lol. Great watch really.
> 
> I wanted to add to this thread (I should add pictures, in fact, I will later on) that there are many straps that fit this one. I have the silver/white dial and have:
> 
> - The standard bracelet, still looking OK after a lot of wear (the black rubber on the sides peeled of, so I took it of entirely, looks better that way);
> - A mesh bracelet, this actually looks refreshing in summer  Some people really don't like it, but for me it feels like a totally new/different watch then;
> - Bond strap, I plain love this combo, nothing to say.
> 
> Now I'm looking into this one to add (see attached picture)
> View attachment 1267852
> 
> 
> Anyone a clue if such a 'tan' leather strap would look good, or anyone (even better) out there with a picture to show and tell?


A tan strap will look great. I bought a Hamilton Jazzmaster Chrono a few years ago, similar face, and had a tan strap. Great looking and high quality watch. I now own this Tissot Visodate, which I am loving for its classic design. Forget retro, this thing just oozes class for under $1k... The band, well, it's ok for a thinline type watch I suppose.


----------



## teeritz

Gorman22 said:


> Great write up. The Tissot Visodate is on my short list of watches to purchase. Those are some of the best pics I've seen.


Thank-you! Although I would love to redo some of the pics.



armybuck041 said:


> Anyone thought about swapping some 2500 Aqua Terra hands on to one of these to get some lume?
> I'm 99% sure the AT hands will swap over (same size) and the 39.2mm should fit the dial well. Hmm...


That would probably work. But I ain't got the guts to try it.



Ursus said:


> Wow, I can't believe how this thread blew up  Many years ago I read this thread in the middle of my decision making process between Le Locle or Visodate. I'm still so very very happy I took the Visodate. I now earn enough to upgrade, but when I browse through some of the watches I kinda like (Omega Aqua Terra mostly), I can't convince myself that I like them more then the Visodate lol. Great watch really.
> 
> I wanted to add to this thread (I should add pictures, in fact, I will later on) that there are many straps that fit this one. I have the silver/white dial and have:
> 
> - The standard bracelet, still looking OK after a lot of wear (the black rubber on the sides peeled of, so I took it of entirely, looks better that way);
> - A mesh bracelet, this actually looks refreshing in summer  Some people really don't like it, but for me it feels like a totally new/different watch then;
> - Bond strap, I plain love this combo, nothing to say.
> 
> Now I'm looking into this one to add (see attached picture)
> View attachment 1267852
> 
> 
> Anyone a clue if such a 'tan' leather strap would look good, or anyone (even better) out there with a picture to show and tell?


Ursus, yes, I can't believe it either. My wife said ;"If only you got a buck for every page view of that review."
And I think the tan strap would look great on the Visodate.


----------



## Split-Personality

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

My girlfriend has wanted to buy me a watch to wear every day for our 5 year anniversary. She had been looking at Tissot knowing I have a fondness for Swiss watches. Completely by surprise she presented me with some options she had found so I did a little homework today and came across this thread. What can I say?

I am now soon to be a proud owner of a Visodate Heritage. Must say great review and my wrist happens to be small (6.5") too.

I love clean crisp vintage looks, I didn't realise how much until now. I already have a Omega Railmaster 36mm also a homage. I noticed Teeritz has an AT in his signature, the man obviously has taste. I went for the 'white' dial/brown strap option as my Railmaster has a black face running the original bracelet. So I wanted brown leather and white dial in contrast with my Omega.

So there are a few quibbles with the strap within the 26 pages of this thread, I will have to see for myself on the 19th of November. Can't wait! Think I need a proper watch box!

Cheers Teeritz!


----------



## Split-Personality

My girlfriend has wanted to buy me a watch to wear every day for our 5 year anniversary. She had been looking at Tissot knowing I have a fondness for Swiss watches. Completely by surprise she presented me with some options she had found so I did a little homework today and came across this thread. What can I say? 

I am now soon to be a proud owner of a Visodate Heritage. Must say great review and my wrist happens to be small (6.5") too.

I love clean crisp vintage looks, I didn't realise how much until now. I already have a Omega Railmaster 36mm also a homage. I noticed Teeritz has an AT in his signature, the man obviously has taste. I went for the 'white' dial/brown strap option as my Railmaster has a black face running the original bracelet. So I wanted brown leather and white dial in contrast with my Omega.

So there are a few quibbles with the strap within the 26 pages of this thread, I will have to see for myself on the 19th of November. Can't wait! Think I need a proper watch box!

Cheers Teeritz!


----------



## teeritz

Hi, split-personality, thanks for the kind words. The Visodate's a great watch and it'll go well with your Railmaster. I also have the 36mm model and the same size in the first generation AquaTerra as well. My Railmaster review is over on my blog, if you want to read it. 
Here's the link;

THE TEERITZ AGENDA: Omega Railmaster Co-Axial Automatic (36.2mm) - REVIEW

At 40mm, I think the Visodate is as large as you'd want to go for a watch of this style. As you say, your wrist is the same size as mine. You'll find it's a nice fit. Regarding the strap, I've had no issues with mine, but hen I alternate among a few watches anyway, so I haven't had any problems with it. I suppose when it wears out, I may put a nice black croco strap on it and see how that looks. 
Anyway, thanks for the compliments and enjoy that Tissot when you get it. 
Oh, and hold on to your girlfriend. She sounds like a keeper. 
Cheers!


----------



## Split-Personality

Both from 1957, what are the chances?! The lightning bolt second hand is a nice touch on the Rolex equivalent I must say!

I didnt know Daniels was no longer with us, your reviews bristle with information.

I completely agree with your viewpoint on case sizing. That is why I opted for the 36mm as I figured the fad of larger watches would pass but my Railmaster would be timeless, if you excuse the pun. That said, that has lead to me wanting a slightly bigger watch next time, cue the Visodate. Both my lady and I are concerned that we dont want a too bigger watch on my small wrist, so found comfort in your review.

Really enjoyed your Railmaster review, should be working but found myself drawn in so thank you. Your style of writing is very engaging and use of imagery quite excellent. 

I bought the Railmaster because all my friends had SMPs and I wanted to be a little different. I love it very much and as such I'm selective with when I wear it in order to minimise unnecessary wear and tear. The lack of date never bothered me in the slightest, I work in Finance and as such am all to aware of what the date is. Part of the pleasure of holidays is forgetting what day and date it is for me. The watch gets compliments from people that appreciate watches, even had a member on here approach me to try and buy it but I had to say no. I read in your review about service intervals, I will have had mine for 5 years soon and was planning on getting it serviced, what do you think? One thing I was unsure of was the reflective coating, I thought this watch came with it on both sides of the crystal. I have the original Omega brochure somewhere at home so could look it up, could it not be a case of the coating having been removed over the years? Just an idea, you are far more versed in the world of watches.

Can't wait to get my Tissot, I will come on here and add my 10 cents.


----------



## teeritz

Split-Personality said:


> Both from 1957, what are the chances?! The lightning bolt second hand is a nice touch on the Rolex equivalent I must say!
> 
> I didnt know Daniels was no longer with us, *your reviews bristle with information*.


And some of it is accurate!



Split-Personality said:


> I completely agree with your viewpoint on case sizing. That is why I opted for the 36mm as I figured the fad of larger watches would pass but my Railmaster would be timeless, if you excuse the pun. That said, that has lead to me wanting a slightly bigger watch next time, cue the Visodate. Both my lady and I are concerned that we dont want a too bigger watch on my small wrist, so found comfort in your review.


I'm pretty much over the big watch trend, even though it's lasted almost ten years now. I understand if someone has a large build and large wrists. A big watch suits them and their proportions, but a 45mm watch doesn't look convincing to me when it's on a 6.5-7 inch wrist. I sold watches for twelve years and saw a lot of wrists.
For our wrists, Split-Pers, 36mm is perfect for the Railmaster design. For something like a dive watch or chronograph, 40mm is the way to go. Just my humble op.



Split-Personality said:


> Really enjoyed your Railmaster review, should be working but found myself drawn in so thank you. Your style of writing is very engaging and use of imagery quite excellent.
> 
> I bought the Railmaster because all my friends had SMPs and I wanted to be a little different. I love it very much and as such I'm selective with when I wear it in order to minimise unnecessary wear and tear. The lack of date never bothered me in the slightest, I work in Finance and as such am all to aware of what the date is. Part of the pleasure of holidays is forgetting what day and date it is for me. The watch gets compliments from people that appreciate watches, even had a member on here approach me to try and buy it but I had to say no. I read in your review about service intervals, I will have had mine for 5 years soon and was planning on getting it serviced, what do you think? One thing I was unsure of was the reflective coating, I thought this watch came with it on both sides of the crystal. I have the original Omega brochure somewhere at home so could look it up, could it not be a case of the coating having been removed over the years? Just an idea, you are far more versed in the world of watches.
> 
> Can't wait to get my Tissot, I will come on here and add my 10 cents.


Keep that Railmaster, sir. It would be a bugger to replace. Still can be found on the second-hand market, but not often in the 36mm size. The guy who sold me my one still regrets it...two years later. 
Yours is five years old now. You could get it serviced, but if it's still keeping good time, then let it go for another year. Once it gets to six years, it might be worthwhile getting it serviced. 
Not sure about the reflective coating. As far as I know, it doesn't have one. The anti-reflective coating usually gives the crystal a bluish hue when you angle it at some artificial light. 
Not long to go till you get the Visodate. Enjoy it!


----------



## Split-Personality

Thanks for your kind word and knowledge, the Railmaster was a present from my Mum so will never be for sale.

Just need to wait till the 19th to find out what this Tissot is all about.

Incidentally just clicked on Omega's webiste and straight away was presented with this! OMEGA Watches: Seamaster Aqua Terra > 15,000 Gauss


----------



## Ombre Vivante

I have a quick/small question with regards to the day function. I recently bought a Tissot with a day-date function and noted the little red number on the left next to the day. How does this work? Does the day change twice a day or does the number-day combo change with other number-day combos? This watch is a gift and I'd like to explain to the recipient what this number-day actually means and how it works (in layman's terms). Thanks in advance. 

If I find a Tissot that's 38 or 39mm, it may be the next watch I buy... in a few years hahah.


----------



## colgex

Ombre Vivante said:


> I have a quick/small question with regards to the day function. I recently bought a Tissot with a day-date function and noted the little red number on the left next to the day. How does this work? Does the day change twice a day or does the number-day combo change with other number-day combos? This watch is a gift and I'd like to explain to the recipient what this number-day actually means and how it works (in layman's terms). Thanks in advance.
> 
> If I find a Tissot that's 38 or 39mm, it may be the next watch I buy... in a few years hahah.


There are two ways in which the date can be operated and hence, changed. You may select to have the day of the week with or without numbers. If you choose the number then it will always change daily with number+day, if not, then it will only change the day.


----------



## Ombre Vivante

Thank you for explaining that.


----------



## Split-Personality

As of the 19th of December (5 years since I met my lady) I am the proud owner of my second watch, opted for the off white dial for a bit of contrast to my Railmaster. Today is my first day wearing it, here is a sneak pic. Will do a bit more of a summary when I have been wearing it for a week or two.


----------



## anaplian

Have just joined this forum in order to make this post. 

Firstly, thanks Teeritz for your great review - my purchase last Friday of a Visodate is no small part due to your excellent photos and review. 

The Visodate is my first mechanical watch - aside from the Seiko 5 which I had as a kid and lost around 30 years ago. 

I wanted something smart for work and the Visodate looked like it would work great with a suit - understated but a little different. 

What do I like about it? It looks fabulous and meets my objective of getting a 'grown-up' watch for work. 

What do I not like about it? Two things.

Firstly the strap holes seem to be not quite right for my wrist. On one hole it's too loose on the other it's too tight. Hopefully, the leather will stretch over time. 

Secondly, it's less accurate than I was expecting it to be. It's currently running +24s per day. Coming from a history of quartz watches I was expecting poorer accuracy. However nearly one minute every two days is a little disappointing. 

Nevertheless, on balance, I'm pretty happy with purchase. I just hope that it doesn't act as a gateway drug - I spotted a great looking Hamilton intra-matic on my way out of the watch shop. 

Thanks again Teeritz - great review.


----------



## gak

Went to a shop to check Lelocle's prices and how does it feel on wrist on a friend's request. Had no plans to buy one for myself at all. Some how Visodate just stood out (almost felt like buying it on the spot), I calmed myself and came back home. Googled and ended up on this review, and rest is obvious, I couldn't wait till next day for shop to open so I can get this one for myself. 

Running approx. +7 to +10 seconds a day, and once the date started to change around 22:00 and stayed in middle even after midnight, so around 02:00 I couldn't wait anymore just fixed it manually. Took some pictures while it was happening and today showed them to AD. He promised to send it back to Tissot to get it checked and also said it should be running within +5 to +7 seconds.

Thanks to Teeritz for a great in depth review and every one who posted comments and pictures here.


----------



## teeritz

@ anaplian, you can always get the accuracy adjusted to a more reasonable rate. It would have to go back to Tissot, but they might tell you that +24 secs a day is acceptable. Otherwise, any competent watchmaker could regulate the watch down for you. Just make sure that they are competent with removal and re-attachment of the caseback.
And yes, brands like Tissot and Hamilton are indeed the gateways into watch collecting.

@ gak, it looks like you scored a nice one, based on its accuracy. Mine runs somewhere around fifteen to seventeen seconds slow (I think, from memory) per day. 

Thank-you both for your kind comments.


----------



## Inca Bloc

here's mine :


----------



## anaplian

teeritz said:


> @ anaplian, you can always get the accuracy adjusted to a more reasonable rate. It would have to go back to Tissot, but they might tell you that +24 secs a day is acceptable. Otherwise, any competent watchmaker could regulate the watch down for you. Just make sure that they are competent with removal and re-attachment of the caseback.
> And yes, brands like Tissot and Hamilton are indeed the gateways into watch collecting.


Actually Tissot Support have told me that the tolerance for the Visodate is -6 to +14s. They've therefore agreed to adjust it under warranty.

With regards to Hamilton - I'm not sure how long I'll be able to resist the Intra-matic which I spotted. I can even rationalise it by telling myself "You'll be without a watch for a while, it's the sensible thing to do".


----------



## teeritz

Nice one, anaplian! And the Intra-Matic is a very nice watch. Besides, it's always handy having a spare wristwatch.


----------



## apparitions

Hello,

I've been looking to buy my first automatic watch and after following this thread for some time, I was convinced.. =D


----------



## Split-Personality

I've been wearing mine for a solid month now, the poor old Railmaster hasn't had a look in. Congratulations to the new guys who have just picked one up, I was in your place a month ago.

It is a looker, most of the people I work with (read uninitiated) think it looks more expensive than my Omega. It is my second watch so I don't have much to compare it with but I have enjoyed ownership so far.

My niggles would be the fact it is running fast by 15s a day, it does seemed to have settled/improved over the 4 weeks it has been running so I can only hope it might get a little more accurate. I am soon to get a watch winder so then I will know it is being kept fully wound. Then I will know truly how accurate it is, I might look to getting it regulated in the future.

As for the strap, the leather does loosen up a bit and becomes more manageable. I have the same size wrist at the OP and I am running it on the tightest hole. 

So in summary, it is a beautiful watch. The dial size is perfect, my other watch is a 36mm so I was worried if my 6.5" wrist could pull it off but I need not have worried. It is a perfect first step into automatic watches. It is a little bit more rough around the edges than my Railmaster. The movement of the rotor when it's winding the watch is more audible and winding the watch manually with the crown in position 1 (against the body of the watch) feels unnatural after a screw in crown. So in some ways, it has served to make me really appreciate my first ever automatic watch even more.

My girlfriend of 5 years brought me the watch as an anniversary present for a daily wear, as I would only wear the Omega in situations where I know it wouldn't take a knock. So it has ticked the box and so much more. Thanks to Teeritz for his excellent creative and informative post.


----------



## westerncielo

Another VERY satisfied customer here with a Tissot Visodate (white face, brown band). Just want to thank _teeritz_ (obviously!) and everyone else for their input on this thread. I made the perfect choice on a new watch and could not be happier. I have a few comments and a couple questions.

Thoughts:
- Like many, it seems, I was debating between this, the Hamilton Jazzmaster/Thin-o-Matic, a Longines that seemed to be hard to find anyways, Shinola and a few others. With the Hamilton really being the main rival. I found the face and style on the Hamilton to actually be just a bit too aggressive, for the style I wanted. There's a bit more metal and the face size at 42mm was just too large. I'm on the third hole from the end now and it's pretty tight, just seeing if it loosens up with wear. I think for this simplistic, minimal, vintage and classic styling the Tissot nails it best of all.

- I can indeed see how the face might be a bit too large for skinnier guys or those with smaller wrists, unless you want that look, of course. So just be aware but a 38mm might be the best bet if you're still wanting that "blend-in" kind of appearance.

- I've noticed about a +7-9 second or so per day, I just wanted to test it since it seems to be a point with many on this board. For myself, this is one of the last things I'd ever think about, unless it was adding several minutes per week. I like to put my watches and clocks about 4 minutes fast anyways, so pretty much any time jump is unnoticeable for me.

Questions:
- _teeritz_ said don't take it swimming or get it in water. But I'm also just wondering if any brave souls have indeed hopped in the pool on occasion with no bad results. I'm not advocating being negligent but I do realize that Tissot themselves have pointedly said it's water-resistant to 30m. To me, that should mean that you can can a dip in the pool. I know one would be running a risk, sure, and I don't even know if I will actually go swimming with it! I'm just curious if there's anyone who can comment on it. Here in Texas, in the summer (seems like 10 months) one mode of survival is hitting the pool with a margarita. Quite often I'm coming home from work or planning on going out later and I'll be wearing my Tissot pretty much every day.

- The watch band, I'm not crazy about the clasp. But am certainly willing to give it a couple months to see how it breaks in. Has anyone kept the band but replaced the clasp with a regular buckle (such as this)? This is possible, correct? And what width clasp should I buy? I couldn't find that specific spec on the website or in manual.

- I noticed the metal mesh band option on this thread a few times, would anyone mind sharing some choices with that? I'm just not sure where to go or what to look for.


----------



## teeritz

Thanks for the compliment, Westerncielo. Regarding water resistance, I sold watches long enough to realise that anything less than 100m was going to have water entry issues at some point. The Visodate is 30m w/r and, for me anyway, it's not water resistant enough to submerge in water. In fact, I'm even a little careful when washing my hands with this watch on, since the caseback is a snap-on type rather than a screw-down one and the crown doesn't screw down either.
As for swapping the clasp for a buckle, it can be done, but it would require cutting a notch in the strap for the metal tongue to sit in. I thought of doing it myself, but you only get one chance to cut it properly. Best bet would be to just replace the entire strap with one that has a normal tang buckle. Unless you know a good watchmaker who's cut notches in straps before. 
Size-wise, the strap is 20mm at the lugs and tapers down to 18mm at the buckle. It's embossed on the back of the strap.


----------



## VoltesV

Thanks for the review.

Big fan of the new Visodate, but like you I also prefer the original lug design. I have no qualms and actually like it that this piece have the ETA 2836 which in turn brings the price down and makes the servicing / repair much easier / cheaper. Probably the only thing that stops me from buying is the fact that the case is all polished, would have loved the sides to have a brushed satin finish to bring a more dramatic effect showcasing the overall shape of the case, and obviously easier to clean.


----------



## chano

Same problem, different person..

I'm in search for my first "significant" watch and have been pondering on purchasing the Hamilton Jazzmaster until a number of members pointed me to this watch. After reading your review, I'm almost back to square one. On the aesthetic side, I find the Hammy looking better on me. But my main concern is the rose gold plating fading in time. Any thoughts on this? Also, aside from the looks and the price, are there any significant differences like the durability or accuracy perhaps?

I hope I'm not derailing your topic. Thanks!


----------



## teeritz

Gold plating will tend to wear away as the years go by. This is not necessarily a bad thing because it can lend the watch a different patina. Between a Visodate and a Jazzmaster, that's a tough choice. Mechanically, they'll be fairly similar. Regarding Hamilton, they make a great watch in many ways comparable to the Tissots, since they're both owned by Swatch Group anyway. I almost bought myself a Thin-O-Matic, but there are no Hamilton dealers in Australia and I really wanted to see one in the flesh. 
Best of luck with whichever watch you choose.


----------



## pantagruel

I have had my Visodate for a little over two weeks. It is such a lovely watch. The only issue is the accuracy. It is running about +20 seconds per day. I can live with it, since I rotate my watches frequently.


----------



## anaplian

pantagruel said:


> I have had my Visodate for a little over two weeks. It is such a lovely watch. The only issue is the accuracy. It is running about +20 seconds per day. I can live with it, since I rotate my watches frequently.


The tolerance allowed by Tissot for the Visodate is -6 to +14s per day. So, if you were prepared to go through the hassle Tissot would correct it for you.


----------



## shawnaruch

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



camb66 said:


> I'm wearing mine on mesh for summer
> .
> View attachment 571417


Hi - I'd love to know what the specs are on this bracelet. It may make the difference on if I keep my Visodate.

Background - I saw the Luxury Automatic line on the back of a Hemisphere's magazine on United the other day and was already looking for watches and decided that was the one. Went into my local store but they didn't have that but had the Visodate. My wife convinced me to get it since it was different that anything else we saw and what I have (a Breitling Chromomat Evolution with a MOP face).

Any thoughts on the differences between the Visodate and the Luxury Automatic?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tomahawk1705

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Just bought my Visodate last month wore it for a month and noticed it was about on average +20 seconds per day so I sent it in for warranty work. The horologist told me this movement is rated for +/- 15 seconds per month !! so yes something was wrong with it but there was no hassle getting service so far, it will take about 3 weeks to get the warranty work done. My first step was to go to the Tissot webpage and send them an e-mail through their suppport page they replied after a few days and apologized for the fact that my Visodate was not functioning properly and told me to send it to one of their official service centres no problems.


----------



## Ipromise

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Wow, 4 years old and this thread is still alive! Mine says hi...


----------



## tomahawk1705

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Just got my baby back from the shop after about a week, adjustments made at no charge now I'll have to see what kind of accuracy we have now. I just synchronized it to the NIST web clock.
I see that adjustments were made the set screw has been moved to the (-) side a little so something was actually done XD!!.

tried to post some pics but the files were too big! that looks like a high quality high pixel shot how did you upload that pic?

OK I figured it out here they are.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I sold my Visodate to another forum ember I always loved this thread and see terriz in the omega forums the Visio filled the dress aspect of my diver heavy collection until I was able to get an aqua terra the Visodate was a great stepping stone


----------



## geniusofthecrowd

Just got my silver Visodate, loving it so far.


----------



## ijha

OK....Here's my quick question.

I was kind of afraid of trying 40mm watches as I am still in love with my 36-38.5mm watches (Sinn, Seiko, Omega Aquaterra). Today, I found a Visodate in my local watch shop. I was kind of surprised that it didn't look as big as I thought. So, I immediately asked the price of the watch. He quoted me like $725 for the gold one and told me that the silver dial one would be $675. 

I wonder if this is a fair price. I checked other online shops like Amazon and Tissot's official US internet shop. As there are too much price differences, I don't know what to do right now. Can any of you give me some advice on this matter? Do you think if $650 from their official website is a fair price? 
Any feedback is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I got mine 2 years back from an AD for just under 500


----------



## ijha

MikeCfromLI said:


> I got mine 2 years back from an AD for just under 500


Oh my god! This is the reason why I can't pull the trigger right now. Is there any AD that you guys can suggest for me?


----------



## Nokie

Shop around. Jomashop and Ashford always have sales on Tissots, so might want to check them out now and then.


----------



## ijha

Nokie said:


> Shop around. Jomashop and Ashford always have sales on Tissots, so might want to check them out now and then.


Thanks for the tip Nokie. By the way, are they authorized Tissot dealers? I'v read a couple of scary stories about fake Visodates. So, I'd like to get my watch from an AD if possible.


----------



## cyclones22

Jomashop is not an authorized dealer, but they don't sell fakes. They are legit. It's where I purchased mine.


----------



## Tseg

I've been heavy into divers and do not have to dress up often. However when I do have to wear something nicer I'm quite aware how silly a diver looks. I knew I needed something dressier but did not want to spend outrageous sums of cash on a less used piece.

With all that said, this Visodate ended up being a pseudo-impulse buy on-line yesterday morning while I was on business travel in China up at 3:00 am with jet jag, thanks to this review and thread. I look forward to getting it in the mail soon after my return to the US. I also have a 20mm black alligator strap en route as well as there are many mixed reviews on the quality of the OEM strap.

Lets see if 30 pages of forum reviews are all lies.


----------



## Tseg

Finally, its here. I've promptly swapped out the strap for black alligator. I like the new look. So far, so good.


----------



## U_Devrim

i have bought 3 versions recently, to use as a good automatic watch so that my tag heuer's would last longer.. but i am very pleased and use them very often.. and mostly as a casual watch, especially sundays (i love that red SUN day display).. only thing that bothers me, is too much glare at black dial version..


----------



## U_Devrim

and a combo picture.. i only didn't buy the gold+black dial, just because of glare.. an anti-reflect sapphire would be great..


----------



## Kennuth

Hi Everyone! I'm relatively new here and have been looking for something classy that can also be casual for daily office use. The silver dial visodate seems almost perfect (though I wish it was more water resistant.) So I've come here to get some input. I found a seller on the bay who used to be an AD. He is no longer an AD but has one in stock that he's willing to let go for $450. Since he's no longer an AD, the warranty wouldn't apply... is this a bad price?


----------



## English Gent

Also just pulled the trigger on this watch and have to say its a beauty for the price

some arty macro pics


----------



## Ipromise

Thanks everyone! This one has been sitting in the drawer for a while now, due to some new pieces. But after looking at this thread it got me wearing it for a day. Then two, three... Forgot what a great watch this is. Comfortable, beautiful sparkle to the indices, and just a really nice, classic look.


----------



## Jingga

I have been coming back to this thread for years now, as a guest. So I have wanted this nice watch for years, and now the time has come. I am about to graduate, but I am more excited about the watch!

Thanks for the review Teeritz and the rest, read it dozens of times by now. I'll come back when I finally have it around my wrist


----------



## blaster99

Damn this forum! Just joined the Visodate club. Swapped out the band for a Hadley Roma grooved leather. Thoughts on the combo?


----------



## scufutz

Here is mine








A classic for 90€ i paid for him

Sent from my LG-F240K using Tapatalk


----------



## tomee

i recently saw the Milanais version and i quite like it


----------



## SRG

Again, as a result of this thread, I purchased the Tissot Visodate - my first serious automatic watch.

Like many here I originally went to the store to try the Tissot Le Locle which didn't suit. The shop assistant recommended I try the Visodate and BOOM I was smitten.

I gave myself an hours 'cooling off' period (actually read this entire thread on my phone) after which I returned and haggled 20% of the RRP in the UK.

The watch will be worn to work mainly with formal suits (blue suits show the dial off well) but I noticed on this thread and others people trying it with different strap combo's.

My 'house watch' is a Timex Weekender which came with several nato-style straps. Despite the Visodate being 'formal' I feel it can pull off being casual on a nato-style strap and have attached some admittedly poor photos.

What do people think?

PS: first post but long time lurker of these forums.


----------



## georgewatts

SRG said:


> Again, as a result of this thread, I purchased the Tissot Visodate - my first serious automatic watch.
> 
> Like many here I originally went to the store to try the Tissot Le Locle which didn't suit. The shop assistant recommended I try the Visodate and BOOM I was smitten.
> 
> I gave myself an hours 'cooling off' period (actually read this entire thread on my phone) after which I returned and haggled 20% of the RRP in the UK.
> 
> The watch will be worn to work mainly with formal suits (blue suits show the dial off well) but I noticed on this thread and others people trying it with different strap combo's.
> 
> My 'house watch' is a Timex Weekender which came with several nato-style straps. Despite the Visodate being 'formal' I feel it can pull off being casual on a nato-style strap and have attached some admittedly poor photos.
> 
> What do people think?
> 
> PS: first post but long time lurker of these forums.


I'm looking to get this watch in a couple of weeks from an Authorised dealer, I'm currently in my cool off week to make sure I don't have buyers remorse from finding a watch that I like more.

How do I go about haggling a watch, since I've never really haggled anything serious before! Any tips would be extremely welcome.

This is also my first post , have been browsing here for nearly a week now, though.


----------



## SRG

georgewatts said:


> How do I go about haggling a watch....


I'm by no means an expert and am sure others can advise but I simply asked.

I went to Ernest Jones in Milton Keynes' (UK) grotesquely large shopping centre where there is a little competition between high street jewellery stores.

I asked them to match the cheapest quote I'd found online (on my phone) and asked them to match it. They did.

Using Google's shopping comparison site I've found it for £340 delivered so perhaps print out this and ask the question: _*http://tinyurl.com/lrcvxon*_

From experience jewellery stores are used to haggling.

I got enough off my now-wife's and I's wedding bands to pay for my suit and shoes so don't be afraid to ask.

Good luck and enjoy the watch- it really is brilliant. Let me know how you get on with it.


----------



## Ipromise

Nice watch, SRG, and welcome to the forum! The white dial/silver is my favourite too. Not sure if it suits a Nato, but then again, I'm not the hugest Nato fan. This baby wants leather. 
Mine says hi!


----------



## georgewatts

SRG said:


> I'm by no means an expert and am sure others can advise but I simply asked.
> 
> I went to Ernest Jones in Milton Keynes' (UK) grotesquely large shopping centre where there is a little competition between high street jewellery stores.
> 
> I asked them to match the cheapest quote I'd found online (on my phone) and asked them to match it. They did.
> 
> Using Google's shopping comparison site I've found it for £340 delivered so perhaps print out this and ask the question: _*Buy Tissot T019.430.16.031.01 Heritage Visodate Gents Watch - £327.00 - Model (T019.430.16.031.01) from Precision Time Ltd, the UK's leading watch store.*_
> 
> From experience jewellery stores are used to haggling.
> 
> I got enough off my now-wife's and I's wedding bands to pay for my suit and shoes so don't be afraid to ask.
> 
> Good luck and enjoy the watch- it really is brilliant. Let me know how you get on with it.


Thanks for the info!

This will be my first "proper" watch and I'm very much looking forward to owning an automatic. I'm a massive fan of 50s/60s design aesthetic as well as minimalism, and this watch ticks all those boxes. I may just be in love!

Hoping that this will the the first of many greats in my soon to be watch collection.


----------



## SRG

I've noticed that Tissot are now selling the black faced version with a metal Milanais strap:









A metal strap for my white faced version is something I've always wanted but they don't seem to stock one.

I've knocked up a preview (badly in Paint) and am tempted to get a similar strap from the bay.

What do people think (of the face / strap combo - not my bad Paint job)?


----------



## teeritz

You should be able to order the Tissot mesh bracelet from any store that carries Tissot. What you could do is have a look at the black model on the Milanase strap and get them to order you the bracelet. The model number of the bracelet should be engraved on it somewhere. I used to do this often when a new watch would arrive when there would be no information regarding straps and bracelets in the master catalogue.


----------



## SRG

teeritz said:


> You should be able to order the Tissot mesh bracelet from any store that carries Tissot. What you could do is have a look at the black model on the Milanase strap and get them to order you the bracelet. The model number of the bracelet should be engraved on it somewhere. I used to do this often when a new watch would arrive when there would be no information regarding straps and bracelets in the master catalogue.


Thanks Teeritz - I appreciate the advice and will look into it. 
In the meantime I have discovered some online German photos of a mesh / white Visodate combination and have shamelessly stolen them to show here:


----------



## mr.camelhick

Great review, addictive thread, hence: my Visodate with a leather Nato strap.


----------



## caprivi

What model is that leather nato?


----------



## Drudge

Well after 4 years of coming back to this thread and always bypassing the Visodate for one reason or another I might just add one to my stable this week.


----------



## teeritz

Drudge said:


> Well after 4 years of coming back to this thread and always bypassing the Visodate for one reason or another I might just add one to my stable this week.


Attaboy! I still think it's a great watch. Been tempted to get the Milanese bracelet for it to change it up a little.


----------



## Stiv

Newly registered to the forum, hi everyone (waves)

teeritz, you can add one more notch to the belt of yours - your review made me decide to buy this watch as well  After 4 years, it still inspires people!

The watch looks really stunning, and I think it's going to be perfect for my formal suit wearing work days. Black dial with silver case since I am barely 30 years young, and also to match my black-silvery cuff-links b-)

I am going to the local AD store in few days, got a nice discount on it as well (since I'm buying more than just that watch), so looking forward to it! I'll definitely post pictures when it's done :-!


----------



## mel_smog

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Awesome review and a watch!!


----------



## Stiv

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Ok, picked up my watch yesterday. Loving it 

Some pictures for viewing pleasure.

The box.









The treasure that the box hides...









On wrist close-up.









On wrist zoomed out. From then I have loosened the bracelet for 1 notch, that was a bit tight, I think you can even see it on the picture.









This morning, wanted to pair up watch perfectly with the right cufflinks.









Washed blacks photo :roll:









Proper blacks. I think it looks amazing on this kind of outfit.









Thanks again for this great review, it definitely helped me get this beauty :-!


----------



## AJ360

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Still rockin' the visodatte after two years, amazing watch.


----------



## JonasRogne

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Got mine today, been wanting it sine I first read this "mother of all rewiews" almost a year ago! Can not take eyes of its clean, stylish, 50's cool style.b-)


----------



## maarten2501

I too love my Visodate a lot. I bought it almost a year ago. The fact that it ran 35s too fast / 24 hours bothered me a lot though, so I brought it back to where I bought it for a (free!) Tissot service check. This was no problem at all. Had it back in four weeks (in a beautiful free soft travel case btw!), and now it runs only +6s! I'm perfectly happy with that. Now I can it treasure it even more!


----------



## swiftgs




----------



## Xsailor

@swiftgs: looks WOW! What, pray share, is the source of the mesh.
Thanks in advance!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Omega410

Well, I ordered a Tissot Visodate last night, it is the black/silver version. I will post up pics once it arrives, I am expecting it Wednesday or Thursday if it gets shipped out quickly. I have a T-Race and have full confidence I will like this watch. For the money, Tissot is making some quality watches. My T-Race was purchased in 2005 and it has been flawless and I have no complaints. I am looking forward to this Visodate, I may keep this watch running as I cycle my other watches however, I see switching between the Visodate and my Omega SMP during the work week.


----------



## Omega410

Update! My Visodate arrived a day early! As I suspected, I did not like the butterfly strap so, I changed it out with a very nice strap I had from a "01" watch. It turns out that the 01 strap (which is one of the most comfortable I have worn) fits it perfectly and has a very nice continuity. I was hoping the butterfly strap would work however, the 01 strap I have is very nice and fits the watch perfectly and as far as comfort, it is just where I want it. Now, overall this watch looks 3x what it cost me. I also ended up getting the 00 version off ebay in new condition for an excellent price. The watch is beautiful and the review is spot on, the movement is accurate +/- 5 seconds (which reading through others accuracy surprises me) and I am very impressed with the detail and overall quality. Watches like these really keep the expensive name brands on their feet. I have a Tissot T-Race and am very happy with that watch so, I had full confidence of Tissot's quality when purchasing this watch. Lastly, I like the styling on this watch since it would go well with a suit or casual dress. I am not sure if it would be ok with jeans unless a nice shirt is worn. Enough rambling...here are a few pictures and I included the strap so that you can see how nicely it flows with the watch.


----------



## mr paws

I have been checking out automatic dress watches for under AU$1000 (I live on Phillip Island) for a while now. Aside from the price my criteria was - no larger than 40mm, auto Swiss movement, uncluttered easy to read dial with at least a day function and leather strap. Last night I ordered the black dial version on eBay. I can't wait for it to arrive. This forum was helpful in the decision making process
cheers


----------



## Omega410

Congrats! You will love it, I was pleasantly surprised at just how nicely done this watch is. I could not stop looking at it all day! It honestly looks and feels much more expensive than it is. Post up your impressions when it arrives and keep in mind that the butterfly strap is hit or miss as far as fit, that is the only area that I knew would be an issue for me.



mr paws said:


> I have been checking out automatic dress watches for under AU$1000 (I live on Phillip Island) for a while now. Aside from the price my criteria was - no larger than 40mm, auto Swiss movement, uncluttered easy to read dial with at least a day function and leather strap. Last night I ordered the black dial version on eBay. I can't wait for it to arrive. This forum was helpful in the decision making process
> cheers


----------



## mr paws

Omega410 said:


> Congrats! You will love it, I was pleasantly surprised at just how nicely done this watch is. I could not stop looking at it all day! It honestly looks and feels much more expensive than it is. Post up your impressions when it arrives and keep in mind that the butterfly strap is hit or miss as far as fit, that is the only area that I knew would be an issue for me.


Cheers. I'm anticipating that I may not be a fan of the butterfly clasp so I've been snooping around on the net. Any suggestions re a black leather 20mm band that may suit this watch? I've had a look at some websites where people are making some beautiful hand made straps but they don't seem right for the visodate. I think it requires something simple and elegant.


----------



## Jolo Lo

I have the same one. It's beautifully done. My only real complaint is that the manual winding is a bit noisy. I've brought it in to the swatch center and they said it was normal. It keeps +1s/ day or less so I'm extremely happy. 

The leather strap does feel cheap and when it shows a bit more wear I'll probably swap it for something better. But I do like the butterfly clasp and the tissot emblem on the buckle.


----------



## maarten2501

I have a question concerning my Visodate: what's the difference between the (classic?) Incabloc schock protection and the (newer?) Novodiac schock protection? See for the optical difference this website: Incabloc shock absorbers: double cone, single cone and Novodiac
Mine has the Incabloc ("lyre form"), but virtually all images of Visodates I see on the Internet seem to have the Novodiac protection ("flower form"). Is there a significant difference between the two? Thanks!


----------



## Omega410

I went with a smooth leather strap, it flows with the watch very nicely.



mr paws said:


> Cheers. I'm anticipating that I may not be a fan of the butterfly clasp so I've been snooping around on the net. Any suggestions re a black leather 20mm band that may suit this watch? I've had a look at some websites where people are making some beautiful hand made straps but they don't seem right for the visodate. I think it requires something simple and elegant.


----------



## pantagruel

I just put my Visodate on a Hirsch Italocalf strap. I think it is a winner.


----------



## Steve17

Very interesting: I bought the watch here in Germany 2 days ago and got the old design...! Does that mean that it was produced 4 years ago?


----------



## Split-Personality

Great to see the tread still alive and well, I have had mine a year now and still love it. The watch itself is mint, the OEM strap shows some wear. Not sure about the colourful fabric strap to be honest!

As for the mesh strap from a page or two ago, I think it suits the white dial better.

Enjoy the watch Gents.


----------



## berenbos

I have a question about this watch: how big is the downside of it having a pressure/friction fitted caseback? (Which, looking at pictures, I assume it has)

The price of this watch is about 480 euro's now here in Holland and I was wondering if at that price point, a pressure fitted caseback isn't a bit of a downside? Seiko Sarb is cheaper and has a screw down back, Hamilton is similar priced and sometimes cheaper and has a screw down back, etc.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

berenbos said:


> I have a question about this watch: how big is the downside of it having a pressure/friction fitted caseback? (Which, looking at pictures, I assume it has)
> 
> The price of this watch is about 480 euro's now here in Holland and I was wondering if at that price point, a pressure fitted caseback isn't a bit of a downside? Seiko Sarb is cheaper and has a screw down back, Hamilton is similar priced and sometimes cheaper and has a screw down back, etc.


It's not claiming any water resistance of note and is not a divers watch I don't think this is an issue here.


----------



## craniopath

I was able to buy this watch thanks to a fine gentleman who gave me a really good price. I think it's just an exquisite watch. That said I practically curse Tissot every time I wear it for not putting an AR sapphire on this watch, why Tissot why? On the bright side it can be used as a mirror 

Like most of you I was not really fond of the strap, also not a fan of butterfly buckle. I changed it to a light brown hirsch liberty. I was doubtful whether it will become an elegant watch like this but I'm quite happy with the result.


----------



## Harpo

Well, reading this great thread has made me want one! I am thinking of purchasing on Amazon for roundabout $430. Is that a good price? But perhaps most importantly have you had good/bad experiences with watchgrabber and/or watchsavings? I got burned by the crooks at Watchzon (based in Singapore...) so thought I'd ask. tia.

http://www.amazon.com/Tissot-TIST01...qid=1426956586&sr=8-1&keywords=T0194301603101


----------



## Pgg365247

Harpo said:


> Well, reading this great thread has made me want one! I am thinking of purchasing on Amazon for roundabout $430. Is that a good price? But perhaps most importantly have you had good/bad experiences with watchgrabber and/or watchsavings? I got burned by the crooks at Watchzon (based in Singapore...) so thought I'd ask. tia.
> 
> Amazon.com: Tissot Men's TIST0194301603101 Heritage Visodate Analog Display Swiss Automatic Brown Watch: Tissot: Watches


I am considering doing the same Harpo and would love to hear any member feedback on an Amazon purchase through watchgrabber and/or watchsavings? I understand that Amazon is not an AD and the downside of not using an AD. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Pgg365247

I ended up purchasing the white faced Visodate from an AD in Germany while I was traveling. I really love the classic look of this watch. I will be monitoring for the next few weeks to see what kind of time it keeps. 

I am 190.5 cm tall and have a muscular/athletic build so I am currently wearing the watch on the last hole of the strap. I have already order an XL brown Hirsch Duke Alligator that should fit better on my wrist. When I get home and have the new strap/watch captured in so good photos I will be sure to post them up. If any fellow watch lovers know of a good place to purchase good quality XL bands other than Hirsch, please post. I live just outside Washington DC so brick and mortar stores in that area or online retailers would be very helpful.

I want to once again thank Teeritz for his wonderful initial review of the Visodate. I know it has been a very long time since he wrote it, but it continues to be invaluable guidance for people looking for this type of watch. It certainly helped me to make an informed purchase.


----------



## BJax76

Add me to the list of victims...

Went with the silver face & metal strap


----------



## Split-Personality

Still come back to this thread every few months, still loving my Visodate. Wear in health everyone!


----------



## dawiz

I've had that watch (white face with brown with fake alligator strap) for several years. It was my 'Sunday watch' until recently. There are two reasons why I'm about to sell it, though: I was able to get a Hamilton intra-matic at a massive discount. That one could be straight out of Mad Men - it's a total 50s-style stunner. The second reason is that it's been fast (about 30s per day) ever since I had it and I'd have to get it revised now (for which Tissot wants around 220$ here in Switzerland - roughly half as much as a new one - and they don't replace the glass in this process).

Anyway, it's a truly amazing watch - if you can get it new / serviced and yours is more accurate.


----------



## craniopath

*curved end strap*

Has anyone installed a curved end strap on the visodate? 
I'd love to see a picture.


----------



## BJax76

Action pics


----------



## alexfloresPH

I loved the detail of the review so much that I went out and bought one myself. I'm not essentially a watch-kind-of-guy but I can admire a good Swiss watch when I see one. Plus, the review just kinda nudged me into getting a Tissot.

At first, I was looking to get a nice dress watch in time for my wedding this July. I checked a few and was debating to buy an Omega Aqua Terra. I didn't like the way it matched my suit. I am to have a light gray suit and thought that a nice leather watch would complement the attire well. When came across this review, I was sold.


----------



## streetdj

Hello Everybody,

I have just joined to your community as i stucked in a small detail. I am willing to buy a visodate but have seen that there 2 types of the below model.















Also, I could'nt see the first one in Tissot's official webpage. Which is newer? Also which is more fashioned? I need your comments 

Thank you for your replies.


----------



## teeritz

These are the same dial colour. The hands look dark on the photo on the right because of the angle. All stainless steel Visodate's have silver hands and hour markers.
The model on the left was the first version, which wasn't in production for very long before Tissot decided to change to the smoother case sides, like the one on the right. 
Great watch!


----------



## GenericWatcher

I tried the Visodate on in Dubai and I was thoroughly impressed, I was going to buy it then and there but they only had the gold plated one in stock, and I wanted stainless steel. I then ran across a watch store in the airport's duty free on my way out of there. Found the stainless steel and for a very good price ($514.00 - not as cheap as amazon but its not GM). However, he had none in stock and offered me the one that was in the display case. I told him I expected a further discount for buying the one on display, the one that everyone tries on. He told me it was store policy and there was nothing he could do about it. So I walked and decided to see what I could get on Amazon.

I have been eyeing the Visodate for a long time and noticed that there are two versions, one with a number to the left of the day of the week, and one without. I looked up the model numbers on the Tissot website and they are same. How do I make sure I am getting the one without that extra number? I am posting images so you guys know what I am talking about


----------



## anaplian

GenericWatcher said:


> I have been eyeing the Visodate for a long time and noticed that there are two versions, one with a number to the left of the day of the week, and one without. I looked up the model numbers on the Tissot website and they are same. How do I make sure I am getting the one without that extra number? I am posting images so you guys know what I am talking about


They are not different models. You can choose to set the day to have a numbered prefix - or not.


----------



## MDSWATCH

Hello,

I just joined this forum so that I could say thanks to teeritz and everybody who has contributed to this thread over the last 5 years. Last week it convinced me to purchase the stainless steel version of the Visodate with the silver dial and brown leather strap (T0194301603101).

I've had an Accurist watch, model number MB639S, for a couple of years now. It is nothing special, but it looks smart enough and I like the fact that the dial is not cluttered.

Over the last few months, I've been working abroad and the battery packed in. I didn't really have the time to get the battery fixed until I got home. So for about four weeks, I had to use my mobile phone to tell the time. 

I hated the hassle of pulling it out of my pocket, tapping the on/off button to illuminate the screen, then putting it back in my pocket when I was finished. It is so much simpler to flick your wrist and glance at your watch.

Before I came back to the UK I was trying to decide if I should replace the battery or just buy another cheap watch. Then on the flight back home, I spotted the Tissot Perpetual Calendar (T0636371603700) watch in the KLM in flight magazine. I thought it looked really nice and not having to change the date after a short month was a bit unique for an analogue watch. I'd never owned a watch with a leather strap either, so I thought it might be a little bit different. Also it was only €309.00 if I bought it off KLM. This seemed like a good deal when compared with UK prices.

So on my return to the UK, I got a new battery for the Accurist (cost £3) and I decided that next time I travelled on KLM, I'd buy myself the Tissot Perpetual Calendar watch.

Two weeks ago I went on holiday to Spain and I went looking in watch shops to see if they had the Perpetual Calendar watch. Turns out they did and by the time I discussed discounts with the Tissot Approved Dealer, it turned out to be better value than KLM. But when I tried it on, it looked too big for my wrist and I decided I no longer wanted it.

But I still had the bug for a new watch. Next thing I know I was trawling the net looking at other models with a brown leather strap and a white dial. That's when I stumbled on teeritz's review.

The Visodate is only about 2mm smaller in diameter than the Perpetual Calendar, but it makes all the difference. The colour scheme of both watches was exactly the same, but the Visodate looked like it fit me better.

While I had been drawn to the uniqueness of the Perpetual Calendar, I realised that I preferred the simplicity of the Visodate, which is quite similar to my Accurist. No numbers around the dial and just the day/date indicators. Before I knew it, I had stumped up €356 and bought it.

My version is latest one with the smooth case sides, which I personally prefer to the first version with the raised lugs. I just think the raised lugs make it look a bit too different for my taste. But each to their own. 

I did wonder if Tissot had problems manufacturing the original case. Maybe the sharp corner created too many reject castings? That might explain why the design was changed. 

With it being a leather strap, I'm expecting it to wear with use. So I spent some time looking at a replacement strap. I was going to remove the original and keep it as new and use it with the replacement strap. 

But it looks like you can get the original strap as a spare (I'm waiting for Tissot UK to come back to me with a price). So I think I'm just going to use the original strap and buy a replacement at some point in the future. In the instruction manual, it actually says that Tissot keeps spares for 10 years after they stop producing a watch.

This is definitely going to be a watch for special occasions. I will continue to use my cheap go anywhere Accurist for everyday use. But I think this new purchase may turn into an expensive hobby. I already fancy getting a new stainless steel watch with a blue dial. Something like the Omega Seamaster, but not as expensive. Maybe even one with a black dial too. 

That Tissot 516GL also looks nice.

Thanks again everyone for their contribution. I've really enjoyed reading this thread.

MDSWATCH


----------



## Sneaky

Hello i just purchased visodate a few days ago thanks to this thread! I was actually considering Le Locle or PRC 200. Went to the flagship store in London and this visodate captured me instantly! "How could i miss this???" I have to say that the watch looks sharper than it appears in photo. That's probably I never found it attractive at all when I browsed through the watches option. "How is this a beautiful watch??" my reaction when i first stumbled upon it online.

Tbh I never considered getting a domed glass watch because of 2 myths- It gives more glare and it's hard to read, since it's not a anti-reflective glass; Easier to scratch! However, this visodate changed my mind completely. As I mentioned, no photo can really captured the beauty of this watch until you see the watch itself. So if you doubt about anything, go to a store and try it out!

Here is my contribution! (apologies with the phone camera quality)


----------



## arcraider

Always a fan of your reviews Sir teeritz, you are able to give us what we all really search for, in a review. 
Not what a watch looks like, but what a watch speaks to you. 
Not the looks of it, but the emotion behind its maker. 
The feeling when you glance at it, when you hear it tick, when you handle it... 
The story behind the story. 
And for that Sir, please allow me to express my most sincere respect for your inspiration, effort, and time you put into it... 

(...and just when I was about to retire my battle amphibia for a more dress like assignment, and was thinking of buying the black faced visodate. Now I know I must have this one too...)


----------



## teeritz

arcraider said:


> Always a fan of your reviews Sir teeritz, you are able to give us what we all really search for, in a review.
> Not what a watch looks like, but what a watch speaks to you.
> Not the looks of it, but the emotion behind its maker.
> The feeling when you glance at it, when you hear it tick, when you handle it...
> The story behind the story.
> And for that Sir, please allow me to express my most sincere respect for your inspiration, effort, and time you put into it...
> 
> (...and just when I was about to retire my battle amphibia for a more dress like assignment, and was thinking of buying the black faced visodate. Now I know I must have this one too...)


Ahh, you are too kind, sir. Thank-you. Each watch evokes a certain feeling for me, and I've always preferred to write more about that rather than the technical aspects of a watch.


----------



## Drumguy

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Bought mine over a year ago before reading this post but it is the first watch I really wanted to get after the bug hit me and I don`t see myself growing tired of it. It truly is my favorite watch and the one that gets the most wrist time.


----------



## wis_dad

Still loving my Visodate which I've had for a few years now. However I'm still sorting the OEM strap and feel it's time for a change, did anyone ever manage to source a serial number for be milanais strap?


----------



## Depren

Just to echo the above comment, im also wondering if anyone has been able to find the serial number of the OEM milanais bracelet. I also saw a few pictures of the white face visodate with a mesh bracelet and was wondering if someone could provide or PM the details of that mesh bracelet. 

Thank you!


----------



## mtime87

great watch and wonderful review


----------



## wis_dad

I could tagged my local AD to ask about ordering a Tissot milanais strap separately and thy got back to me this morning. 

The short answer is no they cannot order directly from Tissot. 

I was told strap only comes part of the special release version of the Visodate ie. You have to buy the watch to get the strap. However, Tissot have apparently had issues/manufacturing problems with the strap and therefore are not currently selling the watch. I'd imagine some dealers may have some stock left unless they've been recalled but it looks like aftermarket is the way forward on this one.


----------



## Depren

Thank you for the followup! Do you have any recommendations on websites to purchase a nice aftermarket bracelet? The tissot visodate is my first foray into automatic watches and so I'm not sure where to look or what sellers are reputable. 

Thanks again, 

Depren


----------



## wis_dad

No problem. Have a look in the straps & bracelets sub-forum as there is a list of suppliers in there.


----------



## wis_dad

Another update, this time it's more positive!

As mentioned before the response from my AD stated that the bracelet couldn't be ordered because of a manufacturing defect and was only available on the watch anyway. 

I did email Tissot directly before this and they just replied to me:

'Thank you for your email.

I am pleased to advise that this bracelet, part reference T605014367, is available to order.

However, due to a manufacturing issue, there has been a delay with the production of these bracelets. We do not currently have an estimated delivery date for their arrival.

If you would like to place an order for this bracelet, I recommend that you visit your local Tissot authorised retailer who can order and fit the bracelet on your behalf.

Please kindly confirm whether you would like me to provide the address details for your local Tissot accredited retailer.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Kind regards'

Overall a much more positive response but not sure when it will be likely to order. I'm going to email them back and ask if the deployment clasp is included with the bracelet.


----------



## teeritz

Aid1987 said:


> ...I'm going to email them back and ask if the deployment clasp is included with the bracelet.


If you order the bracelet, the clasp would be included, since the part number is for the bracelet and clasp together.


----------



## wis_dad

teeritz said:


> Aid1987 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...I'm going to email them back and ask if the deployment clasp is included with the bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> If you order the bracelet, the clasp would be included, since the part number is for the bracelet and clasp together.
Click to expand...

Perfect. I only questioned it because my AD asked me if I wanted it when I tried to order the bracelet from them.

Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## MDSWATCH

Aid1987 said:


> Perfect. I only questioned it because my AD asked me if I wanted it when I tried to order the bracelet from them.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying.


Back in August I enquired about a replacement strap. I just want one to keep as a spare, should the original one wear out.

I was told by the Tissot parts department I could either order the complete strap (with clasp) for about £63 or just the leather parts for about £28.

Someone told me Tissot keep spares or promise to make spare parts available for up to ten years after they stop supplying a watch.
After hearing this I decided to hang on a bit before ordering a spare strap.


----------



## Split-Personality

Love the thread, in was monumental in my decision to get one of these beauties. Had mine for almost 2 years now, still love its simple, classic design. Not sure how accurately she is running, I should check as it's now on a winder with my other Auto. Will check back!


----------



## wis_dad

Here's some photos of my new Hirsch camel grain which I recently received from my wife for my birthday.


----------



## Split-Personality

Initial outlook isn't great, it's 36 hours since I set both my Railmaster and my Visodate, the former has lost 1 second whilst the latter has gained 20 seconds! Ouch!!!

Both watches have spent that time on the watch winder so received the same amount of winding. Of course, where the winder stops in it's rotation is random. So the watches have not been situated in a uniform position.


----------



## Split-Personality

So the results are in for my two Autos:

Tissot Visodate: +103s over 7 days = +14.7s a day

Omega Railmaster: -17s over 7 days = -2.4s a day

Each were kept in the winder for a week, so the position they rested in was completely random.


----------



## Veritas0Aequitas

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Very classy, would expect nothing less from Tissot! Love the throwback retro review.


----------



## Puffknuckle

great review and beautiful watch.


----------



## Echo31

You can add another sale to your post!

The most beautiful watch I have ever owned!

Highly recommend anyone to just go ahead and buy this watch.


----------



## Cocas

There are 3 things I do not like about visodate. It's quite thick, the sapphire glass does not have anti reflection coating, and the sapphire glass edge has a gap with bezel and it just does not look smooth.


----------



## TheGodlenGopher

Cocas said:


> There are 3 things I do not like about visodate. It's quite thick, the sapphire glass does not have anti reflection coating, and the sapphire glass edge has a gap with bezel and it just *does not look smooth*.


Bold: Really? 'Cos mine does.


----------



## craig00

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Nice dial. Excellent review.


----------



## olbez

TheGodlenGopher said:


> Bold: Really? 'Cos mine does.


Yes same here too

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Benny Chiadarma

Hi! Newbie here and thanks for the review, teeritz! Loved your review and have a mesmerizing power to get me purchase this time piece! 

An year ago, I bought my first automatic watch which is Seiko Sumo. But after a while, I'm thinking to purchase a dress watch or chronograph watch for more dressy and occasional events. Been considering to own a Swiss watch, after read some review for the movement, historical point of view, and other things. And one of the friend of mine suggest Tissot brand. He owned Tissot PRC 200 if I'm not mistaken. And I also loved the Victorinox chrono. So why not? 

For Tissot, I got my eyes a Couturier quartz/automatic chronograph, and a Victorinox quartz chronograph. But after a while, I'm feeling kind of wrong to buy those. If I buy the quartz, it seems I leveled down the standard. The automatic was not in my taste. Some of the review didn't make me feel these are the watch that I want. And finally one of my friend said "Why don't you consider Visodate?". And I'm thinking, why not? It won't hurt to do some research. 

After I do the research, it consider as the best entry level Swiss watch, with classy look, represent 50's style and a beautiful timepiece. To be honest, I think this watch was too simple and boring at first. But after seeing the review and the photos in this thread, I'm more than convince to buy one! I'm waiting right now for the watch to arrived and hopefully will post some photos to you guys. Thanks again teeritz and your awesome review!


----------



## Robangel

Great looking watch, but as nice as it looks, it would've been a lot nicer had they retained the original metal design moldings on the case sides. The band--bracelet on mine was ridiculously small and I returned it. 

But despite these short comings, I still want that watch--it's timeless, elegant and one of those watches you 'can't get completely out of your mind'. And I agree--especially if you catch it on sale, it's about as inexpensive entry into Swiss watch territory as you'll find. Sure they're are a number of so called 'Swiss watches'--including fairly fancy looking dress watches, that can occasionally be found for less money, but few have this watch's pedigree. Or it's ability to look simple, classy and sophisticated --all at the same time.

Another black dial, the white dial--white or gold metal? I don't know which I'll eventually 'pull the trigger on'. But I would be totally stoked if they offered another edition that looks even more retro on the dial (a cream, 'aged' look patina--more retro dial overall) and also has the original case design's deco style moldings. Dunno why they abandoned that element--it really shouldn't have impacted the integrity of the lug design or cost very much more to cast and machine. 

It's things like this that make me realize I should never say: "OK--this is my LAST watch". Oh well--I'd better go--I need to order another ten watch storage case....


----------



## Em1224

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

I'm a massive fan of Tissot watches- these are great photos!


----------



## Royski21

one of the best dress watches if your on a budget


----------



## Em1224

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Wow- what a fantastic review!


----------



## bingpwr

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Mine on a Hadley Roma strap using the Tissot Deployment clasp provided. Hated the Hamilton strap...


----------



## manriki

Great read, great review. Many thanks!.


----------



## MikeCfromLI

I had the back one loved it but had some of the worst reflectivity of any watch I ever had I kept it until I got my aqua Terra As a dressier option (I know it's technically still a sports watch)

Loved the Art Deco aspects is simple and clean


----------



## pete2neat

I can't decide between the visodate or the sarb033. Both look incredible. What would you guys pick? Btw sweet review


----------



## wis_dad

pete2neat said:


> I can't decide between the visodate or the sarb033. Both look incredible. What would you guys pick? Btw sweet review


The Visodate for sure mate. I was also looking at the 033 a few years back and loved it back then but now I don't find it as attractive as I once did. I'm glad I went with the Tissot as I love it today as much as the day I bought it.


----------



## Drumguy

I absolutely love my Visodate, when I started collecting I wanted one and it is still my favorite watch! I personally don`t wear it as or consider it a dress watch, it`s my casual wearer (I know some will argue traditionally that it is a dress watch but I will put that with all the other watch debates I don`t care about) I also read a few post back someone whining about the thickness and that it didn`t have anti reflective coating plus the crystal was gaped at the bezel. First, the thickness is great, makes it look like a mans watch. Second, the lack of anti reflective coating has not been a problem for me and as for the alleged gap, well that is just not true.


----------



## natesassaman natesassaman

Does the Visodate have Incabloc shock protection? Trying to decide between this and the Hamilton King Khaki.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Showmecw

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Great post! I love the style of the Visodate.


----------



## Fokky88

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*

Wow great thread. I am deciding on which one to get. Which one is dressier? Black or Silver dial? I wear a lot of blue and white double cuff shirts with a dark (black or navy) suit.


----------



## teeritz

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



Fokky88 said:


> Wow great thread. I am deciding on which one to get. Which one is dressier? Black or Silver dial? I wear a lot of blue and white double cuff shirts with a dark (black or navy) suit.


Dressier? Silver, IMHO.


----------



## Fokky88

*Re: Tissot Visodate 1957 Heritage Collection Automaic - REVIEW*



teeritz said:


> Dressier? Silver, IMHO.


Thanks so much Teeritz. I am in South Africa and not a single AD has it and Swatch group South Africa said they will have to order it for me and it will take 4 -6 weeks to arrive.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry

Lovely review, I prefer the new mug design!

Sent from my ONE A2003 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xsailor

Just changed the strap on mine..from Tissot stock to Shark fin!
Loving wearing it!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SEARZ

Stumbled upon your review. Excellent, excellent work! You are spot on. This watch is a no-brainer buy. You can't go wrong. If you don't have a dress watch, buy it and never look back. 

I bought the black one, and after reading this review it is making me crave a white one. Good news - I can own both for under a GRAND!?!?!

What is better than that?


----------



## SRG

Just checking back in on one of my favourite threads / watches. 

I've been wearing mine quite a bit lately. I will buy my grail over the next few years of an Omega Aqua Terra which has been postponed due to the birth of my second son. 

Having re-read much of this thread, I notice many think this is a formal only watch. I couldn't disagree more. In fact, aside from shorts and t-shirt or beachwear I think it works anywhere.

Here's mine with denim and a long sleeve t-shirt.


----------



## jaxify

I really like the visodate (black version), if only they matched the date window and dial color, then it would be perfect in my books!


----------



## SteveGo

I agree the black dial version is very attractive.


----------



## teeritz

Wow, gang, I haven't visited this review for quite some time. Thanks for the continued interest. Due to Photobucket's recent changes to their policies regarding 3rd Party photo hosting, this review no longer has any visible pictures in it.

So, if any of you are interested, the review with pics can be found over on my blog, along with a handful of other watch reviews of mine.

https://teeritz.blogspot.com.au/2011/05/tissot-visodate-1957-heritage-automatic.html

Thanks again, all.


----------



## cbrzrule

Great review


----------



## Split-Personality

Just received from the other half, a new set of the OEM straps, after 4 years the straps were tired. But the watch itself is spotless =) Great watch!


----------



## MikeCfromLI

Interesting there is a tissot store on 34st near penn station nyc went in while I had time before my train was due 

There is a visodate quartz that is thin by half and they had a pretty cool brush bronze coated SS one very cool retail was 370 which means it might be gotten quite reasonably will have look these up.

Miss my old visodate but in expensive thin version of may be in the cards


----------



## Deacfan

Bought several years ago and hadn't worn it often until this week. Rediscovering what drew me to it. Think I'll watch all the reruns of "Mad Men"!


----------



## teeritz

Deacfan said:


> Bought several years ago and hadn't worn it often until this week. Rediscovering what drew me to it. Think I'll watch all the reruns of "Mad Men"!


Better mix up an Old Fashioned while you're at it.


----------



## MDSWATCH

Just happened to see this watch on the Tissot website. I can’t believe the RRP is up to £495 in the UK. I’ve had mine since 2015 and I paid a fraction of that price at an AD.


----------



## dayman-v-nightman

Pretty crazy how much retail prices have increased on these. That said, they are lovely watches, fantastic lower end swiss automatic at a pretty reasonable price


----------



## Split-Personality

Recently had mine serviced for the first time, as out of all my Autos, it’s had the most wrist time.

One thing I did find though, it’s so hard to capture it on your phone…. Well that was until now… they are beautiful watches for the money. Need to be seen in the flesh to really see just how ‘less is more with these’…


----------

